# Sticky  Where to begin as a new prepper



## MaterielGeneral

I wanted to start a thread on information that new preppers should start out with. Something to get them on the right tract. If enough seasoned preppers participate, this thread will be an excellent resource for newbie's to go to.

I will start the thread.

Food
Buy lots of food. Food should be one of your highest priorities besides water and defense. Get a mixture of food items that stores long term like rice and beans. The stuff your going to eat with the rice and beans. A variety of canned goods. Keep in mind that expiration dates are just the manufactures way to guarantee that their product will stay fresh and palatable. Use your judgment on how long after the expiration dates that you will keep them. Most items should be good years past their dates.

I keep MRE's in stock also. When they start to age then we use them for camping/hiking. Otherwise it is nice to have a stock of food you don't have to cook and can immediately eat cold if you want. Especially during a bug out.

Set your goals. Like one weeks worth of groceries, then just keep working your way up until you have six months of food or what ever you set as your ultimate goal of food storage.

Check out Step 3: Three Month Food Supply there is a really great excel spreadsheet that you can download that will help out with your food storage plan.

Consider getting a dehydrator. You can dehydrate a lot of foods and they will last a really long time especially if you store your stuff in Mylar bags inside of 5 gallon buckets with oxygen absorbers in them. You can learn how to store this way by watching some You Tube videos.

If you live in a rural area plant fruit trees. Once they mature you will have all the fruit you can eat and it will give you something to barter with.

Water
You will want to store water. How much? Well that's going to depend on your situation. Do you live in an apartment in the city or a homestead in a rural area?

If you drink those individual water bottle bottles then stock up heavy on them just keep in mind that the bottles are designed to break down over time. They will eventually leak. If you can not store a lot of water then prepare your self to be able to procure water from a source like a pond or stream. There are several ways to make water potable, water purification filters, chemical means like bleach and iodine tablets and boiling the water.

Power
Consider getting a generator for power outages. Especially if you live near the coast where a hurricane could mess you up. There are multi fuel generators available. Propane and gas, just gas, just propane and just diesel. If your going to invest in a generator then invest in a generator transfer switch.

The switch hooks up to your circuit breaker box and lets you have power with your generator but prevents back feeding the electrical line. It also does away with all of the extension cords. Reliance and Generac are good brand names.

Depending on the emergency you may not want to use it in a prolonged manner, just use it intermittently to keep your fridge and freezer cold. And you may not want to use lights in the evening. It will be like beacon to desperate people.

Defense
Your going to want a firearm to defend your family and property.

Which firearms should you use? Ask several different people and you will get several different answers. It is recommended that you standardize so ammunition and repair parts will be easier to stock. Stick to NATO type calibers with the addition of a few others. NATO calibers usually consist of 9mm, 45cal, 7.62X52mm/.308cal, 5.56mm/.223, 12gauge, .50cal, .300 win mag.

I would add the 7.62X39 to your possible lists to choose from, why? Because the AK 47 has a long time reputation of never breaking down/misfires and jams. AK's are relatively cheap. They can be used in a multi -purpose role. They are an excellent swamp gun for hunting, you can use high capacity magazines for defense/offense and at close to mid range they are pretty accurate. If you have bolt action scoped rifles that are very accurate. Use them for sniper rifles. The important thing is to have something. Something is better than nothing.

Bug Out Bags
If you plan on bugging out to a different location whether it is a stocked cabin or family and friends residence you will want a BOB. The size will depend on what you can carry comfortably. These bags will contain the minimum what is needed to sustain you until you can get to your location.

Now its time to pick this apart in a positive manner. How would you tell a new prepper to start? What can you add to what I have already written?


----------



## Slippy

Great thread MtlGen!

I would suggest that a person set their sights on Sustainable Living. Research Homesteading or Self Sufficient Living. Shelter, Water, Food, Security...


----------



## Ripon

This so much so. Learning sustainable living reduces the amount of preparations one must buy and store, it reduces demand, and it can help change lifestyles to where on saves.



Slippy said:


> Great thread MtlGen!
> 
> I would suggest that a person set their sights on Sustainable Living. Research Homesteading or Self Sufficient Living. Shelter, Water, Food, Security...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Food and Water

Shelter and Security

Medical


those 5 things are the basics for any conversation about prepping...any prepper discussion will be about one of those things in some shape or form

now you have to wonder why I listed them like that


----------



## pheniox17

Look up rule of 3s 

Start a 3 day "storm kit" (FEMA/ses/all disaster agencies in the west have good suggestions) 

Expand to 5 days

Expand to 1 week

Expand to 1 month

Expand to 3 months

Expand to where you feel prepared

Then start again  

(Note bobs etc are normally your 3 day kit)


----------



## Smitty901

Start with the question. What if a storm hit and power was off here for a week, emergence services where very limited? What would our house hold need to get by with no help? When you have a list fill it. Once that is done test it see if you covered it well then look at two weeks. It is a bigger job than you think at first. 
Food 
Water
Heat (location time of year)
Sanitary
Security
Source of information ,news ect
Power and or batteries
No sense prepping of SHTF if you can't survive a couple weeks.


----------



## Spice

I encourage people to prep first for what's most likely, even if it's not the 'sexiest' or most dramatic. Whatever nasty storms your region gets. Water main breaks. Power outages. Car won't get you home. Always have a reliable flashlight close to hand, decent walking shoes, clothes to keep you warm enough/dry enough. A back-up plan to reunite with your family if there's big drama in your area and cell phones aren't getting through. Enough cash to get you home. First aid kit, with a day or three of prescription meds if you need them. A spare pair of glasses/contacts if you need those. For that matter, a few extra days of meds (minimum) on hand all the time. This kind of problem *will* happen; it's only *when* that's unknown.


----------



## Will2

1. Water filter
2. Flour, salt
3. Cammo bivvy bag
4. Rice
5. Full set of clothing recommended ECWCS


Hold on just sign up to the army for basic training and use that as a starting point.


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Great thread MtlGen!
> 
> I would suggest that a person set their sights on Sustainable Living. Research Homesteading or Self Sufficient Living. Shelter, Water, Food, Security...


HERESY!!!! I'm tellin' the gov on you!

Whoops, don't want to scare the newbies, my bad.

Water, water water........and more water. Buy it, store it, find ways to collect it! Also learn to use what you already have (water heater, toilet tank, pool) and find ways to purify/preserve it.

Also jump into those medical supplies. Been thinking about it lately and a toothache isn't a big deal but during emergency/SHTF its gonna be a pain in the tooth (you thought I was going to say ass). Infection is bad, m'kay!


----------



## Diver

Make a plan before you do anything.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

This is an awesome idea. I would go the opposite way I did. I would start with and go about it in this order. 

Water 2 weeks. 
Food 2 weeks 
72 hour emergency bag (affectionately known as BOB) 
Medical everything from a sliver or head ache to gun shot and burns. Know first aid 
Defence and hunting
Water long term for 6 months
Food long term with grains oats raw beans rice and Mylar packing with oxygen absorbers 
Self sustainability - this includes anything farming growing homesteading solar whatever - renewable and self sufficient is the key. 
Buy more guns. Buy a large amount of ammo. Then do it again. 

Mix in tools that you use and back ups and back ups to those. Learn how to cook on a fire sew knit plant a garden manage a small orchard grow grapes make emergency shelters filter water skin and clean game preserve meat I mean the list goes on. 

Prepping is a life long journey and a very rewarding but at times hard one to take. You may never need your preps full out but you will never ever be unhappy that you've got them. 

You don't need a nuclear bunker or an armour plated bus with spikes on it. Let's face it there are extremes in everything. If you can and want to I won't knock Ya for it. 

One prep almost always over looked is one of the least expensive. Be a man/woman of your word. Be honest. Live as an example. One that does what they say and lives by a standard. Help your neighbour. Be a good person. If the SHTF were to happen I wouldn't want anyone else around except upstanding people. So be one yourself. And don't accept anyone less. 

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## Device Unknown

If I may interject. I'm in no way a professional or even very experienced Prepper. I started prepping about 3 years ago. Let me say that what I now find the MOST important step before buying anything is Knowledge. Learn everything you can. That can not be taken from you. With some knowledge then you do what Diver said, Make a Plan. Stick to it.
I was very overwhelmed when I first started. That's easy to do as a beginner. Money always seems to be a problem for any of us these days, so once I figured out I needed a game plan I learned all I could, and still learn every day, but I had to force myself to cut out all unnecessary spending. Yeah Sacrifices. Then I set a budget. I also took any extra money after bills etc and dumped that into supplies. I find it funny when I am out I'll start thinking "hey I wouldn't mind going out to eat their" then I weigh, 20 bucks for dinner vs. how much supplies I can get. I rarely eat out anymore. 
Everyone else posted great advice once you get your game plan, budget and knowledge in order. I had to focus more on water because of my location, and less on shelter. Security was low priority so I was able to put more towards other the other things first, then come back to the rest later for redundancies.


----------



## AquaHull

I'll opt for trimmed 7.62 x 51 over untrimmed 7.62x 52

I also bought a lot of stuff I didn't need,want or would ever use. Since I bought cheap,it was less painful to liquidate. Well I did get freee rent on a RL550B and RCII for the items.:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Medical
Where to begin, in the military there is a saying of "Beans, Bullets and Band Aids". Band Aids being your medical resources and supplies. Your first priority is to get basic medical training such as the American Red Cross course and CPR course. You have to have knowledge. For more first aid information I would recommend that you preferably get a hard copy of the Army manual, First Aid FM 4-25.11 formerly FM 21-11. You can google it and get it on PDF. This Manual is the Army's basic first aid book. It will also teach you to treat basic trauma like a gunshot wound.

I would recommend that you obtain the LDS Preparedness Handbook as a beginners guide to prepping. I guess I should have mentioned this in the beginning. It is an excellent resource. If you can not find it by googling it then private message me with an email and I will forward it to you.

You will want a basic first aid kit for your home and make it so it is mobile so that you can take it with you if you have to leave your residence in a hurry. Military medic bags are a good resource to start with. If you can afford it Doom and Bloom has some excellent medical bags Disaster Preparedness Kits | Natural Disaster Preparedness | Earthquake Preparedness Supplies

If you cannot, there product lists will give you another guide to go by.

Here are some basic items from the LDS Preparedness Book you will want to have in your first aid kit;

Basic First Aid Kit
Bandages and Dressings:
[__] Antiseptic Wipes
[__] Bandage (Crepe) - 50 mm (2")
[__] Bandage (Crepe) - 75 mm (2.5")
[__] Bandage (Crepe) - 100 mm (4")
[__] Bandage (Gauze) - 75 mm (2.5")
[__] Bandage (Gauze) - 100 mm (4")
[__] Bandage Triangular
[__] Dressing (Combine) 90 mm x 100 m m
[__] Dressing (Combine) 200 mm x 200 mm
[__] Dressing (Non Adhesive) 75 mm x 50 mm
[__] Dressing (Non Adhesive) 75 mm x 100 mm
[__] Dressing Strip - Elastoplast 75 mm x 1 m
[__] Eye Pads
[__] Gauze Swabs (Pkt 2) - 100 mm x 100 mm
[__] Sticking plasters
Personal protection
[__] Disposable Gloves
[__] CPR Face Shield
Instruments
[__] Clothing Shears
[__] Tweezers - Fine Point
[__] Splinter Probes
Other
[__] Saline Solution 30 mL Tubes
[__] Steri-Strips - 3 mm
[__] Survival Sheet
[__] Tape - 25 mm

Basic medical kit
Bandages and Dressings
[__] Combat Dressings
[__] Large gauze dressings
[__] Small gauze squares
[__] Roller Bandages elastic + cotton (2in/4in/6in)
[__] Triangular Bandages
[__] Bandaids -assorted sizes and shapes (i.e. fin
gertips)
[__] Sleek Tape 1 in.
(waterproof, plastic/elasticised tape)
[__] Cotton buds (Q-tips, cotton tips)
Personal protection / Antisepsis:
[__] Chlorhexidine (Hibiclens) or
[__] Povidone-iodine (Disinfectant)
[__] Antibacterial Soap
[__] Gloves
[__] Saline solution - for irrigation
Medication:
[__] Lignocaine 1% (Lidocaine) (local anaesthetic)
[__] Augmentin (broad spectrum antibiotic)
[__] Acetaminophen (Tylenol) (mild analgesic)
[__] Diclophenac (Voltaren)
(mod analgesic/antiinflammatory)
[__] Oral Rehydration powder
[__] Loperamide (Imodium) (antidiarrhoeal)
[__] Benadryl &/or Claritin
(antihistamines, short + long acting)
[__] Adrenaline auto injector (Epicene)
(USA = epinephrine)
[__] Morphine Sulphate
(strong pain killer) if available
[__] Gamma Benzene Hexachloride
(lice/scabies treatment)
[__] Co-timoxazole (antifungal)
[__] Contraceptive pills/Condoms
Instruments:
[__] Clothing shears
[__] Surgical scissors
[__] Needle holder ) Enough to do basic minor
[__] Sm curved clamps ) surgery - suturing, draining
[__] Tissue forceps ) abscesses, cleaning a wound,
[__] Scalpel blades ) etc.
Other:
[__] Thermometer (rectal or pacifier for children)
[__] Emergency Obstetric Kit
(includes bulb suction)
[__] Vicryl 2-0 suture material
(Your choice of suture material is up to you - and is covered in detail elsewhere in this book. Vicryl is a synthetic dissolvable one, but takes up to 4-6 weeks to dissolve, so I think it is the ideal survival thread)
[__] 5 mL syringes
[__] 20 gauge needles

Dental:
[__] Oil of cloves (tooth ache)
[__] Emergency dental kit
(commercial preparation)

The Deluxe Medical Kit
Bandages and dressings
[__] Large gauze dressings
[__] Small gauze squares
[__] Combat dressings
[__] Petroleum gauze squares
[__] Plastic bags
[__] Bandaids - assorted sizes and shapes
[__] Elastoplast dressing
[__] Steri-Strips - assorted sizes
[__] Tincture of Benzoin
[__] Roller (elasticised + cotton)
bandages (2in/4in/6in)
[__] Triangular bandages
[__] Safety pins
[__] Cotton buds
[__] Paper tape (1/2 in/1in)
[__] Sleek tape (1/2in/1in)
[__] Plaster of Paris (or fibreglass)
roller bandages (4in/6in)
[__] Eye patches
Airway
[__] Oropharyngeal airways
[__] Nasal airways (nasal trumpet)
[__] Resuscitation facemask with one-way valve
[__] Self-inflating resuscitation bag
[__] Endotracheal tube/ Laryngoscope
Assessment
[__] BP cuff
[__] Stethoscope
[__] Otoscope
[__] Small Torch (flash light)
[__] Thermometer (rectal for children)
[__] Multi-dip. urine test strips
[__] Pregnancy test kits
[__] Fluorescein eye strips
(+ some liquid tears to wet the strips)
Other
[__] Small eye magnet (for FB's)
[__] Space blanket
[__] Air splints (arm/long-leg/short-leg)
[__] SAM splints
[__] Sterile and un-sterile latex gloves
[__] Scrub Suits
IV Kit
[__] Normal Saline or Hartmans
[__] Haemaccel or Pentaspan
(a colloid resuscitation fluid)
[__] IV giving sets - maxi-sets + standard sets
[__] Blood collection bags + filter giving sets
[__] Syringes 2/5/10/20 mL
[__] Needles 20/22/24 gauge
[__] IV cannulas 16/20/24 gauge
[__] Spinal needles 22 gauge
[__] Leur locks/Heparin locks
[__] Saline for flushes
[__] Tourniquet
[__] Alcohol Wipes

Dental Kit
[__] Oil of cloves
[__] Zinc Oxide paste
[__] Dental mirror
[__] Sharp probe
[__] Compactor
[__] Extraction forceps
[__] Elevators
Surgical Kit
[__] Mayo scissors
[__] Dissecting forceps
[__] Small + medium needle holders
[__] Small curved clamps
[__] Small straight clamps
[__] Large curved clamps
[__] Scalpel Handle + Blades (size 11, 12, 15)
or disposable scalpels
[__] Small Bone Saw
[__] Lift- Out obstetric forceps
[__] Emergency Obstetric Kit
(includes cord clamps, bulb suction etc)
[__] Suture Material Vicryl; 0, 2-0
[__] Chromic 0, 2-0
[__] Dermalon 0, 2-0
[__] Surgical stapler and remover
[__] Heimlich flutter valve
[__] Chest drains - various sizes
[__] Drainage bottles or Flutter valves
[__] Penrose drains
[__] Foley Urethral Catheters -
16 French (most useful size)
[__] Urine Bags
[__] Nasogastric (NG) tubes + spigots
[__] Heavy duty scissors

Medications
[__] Povidone - iodine Prep antiseptic skin prep
and/or Alcohol prep antiseptic skin
prep Chlorhexidine and cetrimide anti
[__] septic hand wash
[__] Benalkium Chloride Antirabies skin wash
[__] Antibacterial Soap
[__] Paracetamol (Tylenol) oral mild analgesic
[__] Aspirin oral wonder drug
[__] Diclophenac oral mod analgesic (NASID)
[__] Morphine IV/IMSC strong analgesic
[__] Naroxone IV antagonist to morphine
[__] Ketamine IV/IM IV anaesthetic
[__] Diazepam IV hypnotic/sedative
[__] Atropine IV pre-med/poison anti
[__] Lignocaine (Lidocaine) IV local anaesthetic
[__] Metoclopramide (Reglan) anti-emetic
[__] Augmentin oral/IV penicillin antibiotic
[__] Metronidazole oral anaerobic antibiotic
[__] Cefaclor oral cephalosporin antibiotic
[__] Ceftriaxone IV cephalosporin antibiotic
[__] Ciprofloxacin oral quinolone antibiotic
[__] Mebendazole oral antiparasitic
[__] Co-trimoxazole top antifungal
[__] Adrenaline IV/IM (USA = Epinephrine)
[__] Salbutamol inhaler asthma/anaphylaxis
[__] Rehydration formula dehydration
[__] Benadryl &/or Claritin oral antihistamine
[__] OTC Cough suppressant
[__] Betnesol oral steroid
[__] Hydrocortisone IV/cream steroid
[__] Loperamide oral antidiarrheal
[__] Ergometrine &/or Oxytocin IV/IM ecbolic for
PPH
[__] Neomycin eye drops
[__] Prilocaine eye drops local anaesthetic
[__] Starr Otic Drops antibiotic ear drops
[__] Mupirocin (Bactroban) top topical
antibacterial cream
[__] Gamma Benzene Hexachloride topical for
scabies and lice
[__] Water for injection/normal saline for injection
[__] Oral Contraceptive Pills
[__] Condoms/Cervical Caps/Diaphragms


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Perhaps one of the more overlooked items that are a MUST HAVE are ANTIBIOTICS.

Something as simple as a small cut or puncture wound can get infected, the infection spreads, and you die. Remember, hygiene is not going to be a top priority for survival. Remember that the outside world will be a more dangerous place. A stab wound, a gunshot wound, an open bone break, etc. are all very real possibilities. Remember that hospitals and doctors are not going to be readily available.

You can buy FISH ANTIBIOTICS over-the-counter. Buy only fish antibiotics that are pharmaceutical grade antibiotics made in the USA. Don't buy antibiotics manufactured overseas, for obvious reasons. 

I buy mine on e-Bay. Just about any antibiotic you can think of is available, and at a reasonable price. There are a variety of dosages and quantities available.


----------



## warrior4

Like others have said, start small and work your way to bigger and bigger preps. Most homes have at least a weeks worth of food on hand already so just add to what you already have. If you're going to the store and are going to buy canned soup, but 4 cans instead of your normal 2 and hey presto you're on your way to building your food supply. Anything is better than nothing. Even if you're a little bit prepped you'll be better off than someone who isn't prepped at all. 

However a big thing to deal with is getting in the right mindset. Most people don't handle emergencies very well. This comes from seeing it in person. It's much easier to panic than most people think. However when 911 won't operate what are you going to do? Those are the kinds of questions your should also be asking yourself. One way to get over that is to simply start practicing. Camping trips with family, Scouts, church groups, or other community groups are a great way to test your preps and your gear. Find out what you like, what you don't like, what you'll use, what you wont use. Having the very latest thingamagig is great, but unless you know how to actually use it in the field it's basically a paperweight in a box.

If you read stories of survival a common thread you'll find is that the people who make it are the people who have a good attitude. It's really kind of amazing the amount of hardship that can be endured if one is able to stay positive. It's not easy by any stretch, but again that's where practice comes in. The first 3 in the Rule of 3's is not 3 minutes without air, it's 3 seconds without a positive attitude. Debatable to be sure, but if it helps you get into a better head space, so much the better.


----------



## Prepared One

Spice said:


> I encourage people to prep first for what's most likely, even if it's not the 'sexiest' or most dramatic. Whatever nasty storms your region gets. Water main breaks. Power outages. Car won't get you home. Always have a reliable flashlight close to hand, decent walking shoes, clothes to keep you warm enough/dry enough. A back-up plan to reunite with your family if there's big drama in your area and cell phones aren't getting through. Enough cash to get you home. First aid kit, with a day or three of prescription meds if you need them. A spare pair of glasses/contacts if you need those. For that matter, a few extra days of meds (minimum) on hand all the time. This kind of problem *will* happen; it's only *when* that's unknown.


Excellent. This is how I approached it when starting. I started with the basics and preparing for what was most likey first. Then worked outwards concentrically. I stressed the basics first that would be needed in any scenario. Food, Water, Fire, protection, light, communication, and medical. Spend the extra money and buy quality equipment. When you need it most you don't want to have to deal with failures because of quality. ( A 5 dollar flashlight will fail when you need it the most. ) I would also suggest you do the reasurch on the equipment you are looking to purchase.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bug Out Bags

Something you will want to consider is durability verses weight. Military packs weigh more because they are built like a tank and they last. Civilian packs depending on the model may not last with use. They are built thinner to save weight for ultra light hikers.

Something else you may hear is military bags will make you a target. I totally disagree. If it is Without Rule Of Law (WROL) then any pack will make you a target. At least military bags are subdued and will hide you better.

I went with military packs for my family. My wife and I have CFP-90's and we have Large ALICE Packs for my Sons and daughter. I don't have any but I have heard good things about the Army MOLLE II and the Marine Corp Marpat Ilbe.

Try to find these packs locally at an army navy surplus store so you can try them on and then compare the prices with eBay. The prices on eBay are pretty good.



Hygiene Kit

Fire Making Kit
Lighter
Matches 
Ferro Rod
Cotton balls mixed with petroleum jelly

First Aid Kit

Food and Water
MRE broken down to conserve weight or Mountain House freeze dried meals
Energy bars
Mess Kit 
Water purification tablets
Way to boil water such as a canteen cup
Water Filter like a Katadyn Hiker Pro
Camelbak or a canteen/water bottle

Shelter
Tent and/or tarp
Military Sleep System (MSS) with the Goretex bivy

Weapons
A hand gun for close quarter combat/self defense
A rifle for long range protection and hunting
Pellet gun/sling shot for silent hunting

Tools
E Tool shovel
Folding Saw
Machete
Knife
Collins Gem SAS Survival Pocket Guide by John Wiseman

Electronics
AM/FM/Weather Radio so you can keep advised to what’s going on in your area.
GMRS/FMRS radios so you can keep in touch with your group members if you get separated.

Fishing Kit/Food Procurement 
A break down fishing pole
Yo Yo Fishing Reels (if you buy from eBay or Amazon look for a seller named hogwilder. He is a great guy and a veteran. Provides an excellent service.
Trot Line
Assorted bobbers, sinkers, hooks and artificial bait
Snares

Clothing
Spare pants, shirt, undergarments and SOCKS
Winter Clothing (Seasonal)

Misc. 
Cash Money


----------



## BearReed

Tons of great things here already posted. I'll add one thing that I've always thought was important in case of an unusually prolonged scenario that may deplete your stuff. Of course it's going to be very different from one of us to the other depending on where you live but it goes along with having knowledge as previously mentioned. I'm slowly learning but it's pretty neat stuff. Local, edible plants, flowers, roots etc.. How to identify, prepare and know nutritional value. Who knows, times could get tough enough where one would have to bust out their inner Native American skills.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Prepare your mind first,the rest will come later.


----------



## RNprepper

First of all, make sure your tetanus shots are up to date.

As you start your preps, think about redundancy. In other words, have back ups for the back ups. You won't have this at first, but keep it in mind. How many ways can you cook? (Propane, wood, Dutch ovens, sun oven, parabolic cooker, manure fuel, methane generator) How many ways to have safe water? (Various filters, boiling, biosand/UV, chemical) Do you have back up lanterns or light sources? (Solar, dynamo, battery, oil, kerosine, candles, generator) Power sources? (Multi fuel generator, solar) Food sources? (Stored, garden, fish, small livestock, insects, native food harvesting). Tools? (Extra blades, handles, full size tools, fold up tools). Fire making. But don't get overwhelmed by this. You start with the basics and once those are covered, you start asking, "If this wouldn't work, what could I do?" Then start building redundancy.

Also think about barter items (Soap, hand lotion, matches, candles, small flashlights, TP, etc.)


----------



## TacticalCanuck

.22 would be a top barter item. It will feed your family. Tooth paste and tooth brushes. But more importantly - your skills. Wood working, planting, home repairs - the list is extensive. Barter your skills.


----------



## PAPrepper

Smitty901 said:


> Start with the question. What if a storm hit and power was off here for a week, emergence services where very limited? What would our house hold need to get by with no help? When you have a list fill it. Once that is done test it see if you covered it well then look at two weeks. It is a bigger job than you think at first.
> Food
> Water
> Heat (location time of year)
> Sanitary
> Security
> Source of information ,news ect
> Power and or batteries
> No sense prepping of SHTF if you can't survive a couple weeks.


That's the way I go!


----------



## beach23bum

Very true. I plan on doing drills with my family this summer when I have more time off work to plan a good drill.


----------



## RNprepper

I would add that you must develop a prepper mentality that causes you to be curious, try new things, read and study up when you hear about a new technology you are interested in, and actually START trying stuff. Learn how to cook with a Dutch oven. Practice starting fires. Plant a small garden. Build a biosand filter. Get a few chicks and raise them. Get your CCW and practice. DO IT! I get so tired of "preppers" who just want to be spoon fed without doing much on their part to learn anything on their own. These "preppers" are actually sheeple who like the idea of prepping, but want someone else to guide them in every aspect. They lack initiative, and these folks are not going to survive very long because they haven't developed their own problem solving skills or creative thinking that takes them outside the box.

I talked to a guy last week who said he has been wanting to start some chickens for a long time. He asked the most stupid questions - really. Like, hey - if you were really interested in chickens you would have already read a book on raising chickens and would already know that you don't need a rooster to get eggs. He likes to talk, but will never actually get chickens. Or someone who wants to pick your brain on defense but will never get their CCW or take a defensive handgun class. Or someone who talks about how they want to store up food but has never even heard about the major companies that provide longterm food options. Sheesh, if you just googled "long term food storage" you'd find a ton of stuff. So ask lots of questions and then look for the answers, and then TRY it! You have to be a self starter and a self learner to some degree. Being dependent on everyone else for information is just as dangerous as being dependent on the government to take care of you. Just my two cents worth. We do need each other, and we have so much to learn from each other, but I have found that there are both givers and takers in the prepper community, with many people simply wanting to suck information out of everyone else without puttting forth much effort on their own.


----------



## prepperblueskies

If you start with prepping up with food storage. There are many brands of food storage out there. One of those that I think it is quite good is mountain house.
You can see some of my reviews of freeze dried foods


----------



## MaterielGeneral

USE ONLY WATER THAT HAS BEEN PROPERLY DISINFECTED FOR DRINKING, COOKING, MAKING ANY PREPARED DRINK, OR FOR BRUSHING TEETH
1. Use bottled water that has not been exposed to flood waters if it is available.
2. If you don't have bottled water, you should boil water to make it safe. Boiling water will kill most types of disease-causing organisms that may be present. If the water is cloudy, filter it through clean cloths or allow it to settle, and draw off the clear water for boiling. Boil the water for one minute, let it cool, and store it in clean containers with covers.
3. If you can't boil water, you can disinfect it using household bleach. Bleach will kill some, but not all, types of disease-causing organisms that may be in the water. If the water is cloudy, filter it through clean cloths or allow it to settle, and draw off the clear water for disinfection. Add 1/8 teaspoon (or 8 drops) of regular, unscented, liquid household bleach for each gallon of water, stir it well and let it stand for 30 minutes before you use it. Store disinfected water in clean containers with covers.
4. If you have a well that has been flooded, the water should be tested and disinfected after flood waters recede. If you suspect that your well may be contaminated, contact your local or state health department or agriculture extension agent for specific advice.

Choose a disinfection method. 
Boiling and chemical treatment are two general methods used to effectively disinfect small quantities of filtered and settled water.
Boiling is the surest method to make water safe to drink and kill disease-causing microorganisms like Giardia lamblia and Cryptosporidium, which are frequently found in rivers and lakes. These disease-causing organisms are less likely to occur in well water (as long as it has not been affected by flood waters). If not treated properly and neutralized, Giardia may cause diarrhea, fatigue, and cramps after ingestion. Cryptosporidium is highly resistant to disinfection. It may cause diarrhea, nausea and/or stomach cramps. People with severely weakened immune systems are likely to have more severe and more persistent symptoms than healthy individuals. Boil filtered and settled water vigorously for one minute (at altitudes above one mile, boil for three minutes). To improve the flat taste of boiled water, aerate it by pouring it back and forth from one container to another and allow it to stand for a few hours, or add a pinch of salt for each quart or liter of water boiled.

When boiling is not practical, certain chemicals will kill most harmful or disease-causing organisms. For chemical disinfection to
be effective, the water must be filtered and settled first. Chlorine and iodine are the two chemicals commonly used to treat water. They are somewhat effective in protecting against exposure to Giardia, but may not be effective in controlling more resistant organisms like Cryptosporidium. Chlorine is generally more effective than iodine in controlling Giardia, and both disinfectants work much better in warm water.

You can use a non-scented, household chlorine bleach that contains a chlorine compound to disinfect water. Do not use non-chlorine bleach to disinfect water. Typically, household chlorine bleaches will be 5.25% available chlorine. Follow the procedure written on the label.

If the strength of the bleach is unknown, add ten drops per quart or liter of filtered and settled water. Double the amount of chlorine for cloudy, murky or colored water or water that is extremely cold.

Mix the treated water thoroughly and allow it to stand, preferably covered, for 30 minutes. The water should have a slight chlorine odor. If not, repeat the dosage and allow the water to stand for an additional 15 minutes. If the treated water has too strong a chlorine taste, allow the water to stand exposed to the air for a few hours or pour it from one clean container to another several times.

You can use granular calcium hypochlorite to disinfect water. Add and dissolve one heaping teaspoon of high-test granular calcium hypochlorite (approximately ¼ ounce) for each two gallons of water, or 5 milliliters (approximately 7 grams) per 7.5 liters of water. The mixture will produce a stock chlorine solution of approximately 500 milligrams per liter, since the calcium hypochlorite has available chlorine equal to 70 percent of its weight. To disinfect water, add the chlorine solution in the ratio of one part of chlorine solution to each 100 parts of water to be treated. This is roughly equal to adding 1 pint (16 ounces) of stock chlorine to each 12.5 gallons of water or (approximately ½ liter to 50 liters of water) to be disinfected. To remove any objectionable chlorine odor, aerate the disinfected water by pouring it back and forth from one clean container to another.

You can use chlorine tablets to disinfect filtered and settled water. Chlorine tablets containing the necessary dosage for drinking water disinfection can be purchased in a commercially prepared form. These tablets are available from drug and sporting goods stores and should be used as stated in the instructions. When instructions are not available, use one tablet for each quart or liter of water to be purified.

You can use tincture of iodine to disinfect filtered and settled water. Common household iodine from the medicine chest or first aid kit may be used to disinfect water. Add five drops of 2 percent U.S. or your country's approved Pharmacopeia tincture of iodine to each quart or liter of clear water. For cloudy water add ten drops and let the solution stand for at least 30 minutes.

You can use iodine tablets to disinfect filtered and settled water. Purchase commercially prepared iodine tablets containing the necessary dosage for drinking water disinfection at drug and sporting goods stores. Use as stated in instructions. When instructions are not available, use one tablet for each quart or liter of filtered and settled water to be purified.

Summary of Key Points:

Filter murky or colored water through clean cloths or allow it to settle. It is better to both settle and filter.

Boiling is the surest method to make water safe to drink and kill disease-causing microorganisms like Giardia lamblia and Cryptosporidium, which are frequently found in rivers and lakes.

To improve the flat taste of boiled water, aerate it by pouring it back and forth from one container to another and allow it to stand for a few hours, or add a pinch of salt for each quart or liter of water boiled.

When boiling is not practical, certain chemicals will kill most harmful or disease-causing organisms. Chlorine (in the form of unscented bleach) and iodine are the two chemicals commonly used to treat water.

You can use a non-scented, household chlorine bleach that contains a chlorine compound to disinfect water. (Remember, 1/8 teaspoon and 8 drops are about the same quantity.)

You can use tincture of iodine to disinfect filtered and settled water. Common household iodine from the medicine chest or first aid kit may be used to disinfect water.

Tincture of iodine. For cloudy water add ten drops and let the solution stand for at least 30 minutes.

Ground Water and Drinking Water Homepage | Drinking Water | US EPA


----------



## Awakened_Warrior

Learn how to barter. 
Go to your local classifieds, weather it be Craigslist or whatever. Find the For Trade or Barter section and start getting some experience with bartering. 
It could turn out that bartering is the new currency, like in Zimbabwe right now a can of beer is $40! So the locals are just bartering right now. I think its a skill worth polishing now, while its fun and easy. Not later with its scary and life threatening.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I design my plan starting with actual needs.

Humans need 4 things to survive, and only 4 things.

Air, water, food, shelter. In that order.

EVERY THING else is a want, with one exception, security.

If you get killed, nothing else matters. 

That being said, depending on where you live, you can get a great start by filling those needs in order.

Air= ways to keep breathing. If you live somewhere urban, or in forested areas, gas masks can be life savers. They will allow you to breathe and see (sort of) in tear gas or smoke.

Water= humans can die in hours (usually no more than 5 days) without water. Store water, and/or filters to ensure you can stay hydrated.

Food= humans can live for weeks-months without food, but the longer you go, the weaker you get. Store food where you intend to end up, and for the trip to get there. Things with high nutritional value. Things high in carbs, protein, and fat. Consider food with vitamin C as well, or a suppliment. Also consider how you will prepare your food. Consider food that can be prepared for morale reasons and taste, but that can also be eaten as is, if needed

Shelter= whatever it takes to get out of the elements. A tarp can suffice, so can a tent, or makeshift shelter. 

Security= whatever it takes to stay safe. It can be overwhelming firepower, or the ability to disappear and stay hidden, and everything in between. 

Everything else is quality of life. So consider your plan in an emergency. Just remember, if you plan to do any traveling on foot "ounces equal pounds, and pounds equal pain"


----------



## Medic33

were to start. 1.) finds some like minded friends. 2) refer to 1 3. refer to 2,that refers to 1
1.)2.)3.) A= asses skills 
4.)begin planning
5.) acquire essential equipment and supplies
6.) give each party member a meaningful task and security while important is every ones job.


----------



## Medic33

lastly have monthly meetings say 3 Saturday each month and discuss any changes or improvements / suggestions 
oh and drink large quantities of alcoholic beverages while trying to come up with a better plan wiliest watching reruns of the last man on earth and learning what not to do to piss everyone off


----------



## Medic33

aaaaaaaahhhhhh $%^&(*(*&^%%$$$##[email protected][email protected]%^&&*&***!!~()))
3rd Saturday each month


----------



## Urbanprepper666

I am big in security maybe it's because of my location and what I seen happen here during sandy over night. Water, food, meds, stuff to barter. As previously stated skills, use your skills, like me don't have any? Research learn some ask people you know to teach you what they know. It's amazing what you can google and YouTube. I wish I lived in a better location that would allow me to run a aquaponic system.


----------



## AquaHull

Bump It Up


----------



## AquaHull

MaterielGeneral said:


> Bug Out Bags
> 
> Something you will want to consider is durability verses weight. Military packs weigh more because they are built like a tank and they last. Civilian packs depending on the model may not last with use. They are built thinner to save weight for ultra light hikers.
> 
> Something else you may hear is military bags will make you a target. I totally disagree. If it is Without Rule Of Law (WROL) then any pack will make you a target. At least military bags are subdued and will hide you better.
> 
> I went with military packs for my family. My wife and I have CFP-90's and we have Large ALICE Packs for my Sons and daughter. I don't have any but I have heard good things about the Army MOLLE II and the Marine Corp Marpat Ilbe.
> 
> Try to find these packs locally at an army navy surplus store so you can try them on and then compare the prices with eBay. The prices on eBay are pretty good.
> 
> Hygiene Kit
> 
> Fire Making Kit
> Lighter
> Matches
> Ferro Rod
> Cotton balls mixed with petroleum jelly
> 
> First Aid Kit
> 
> Food and Water
> MRE broken down to conserve weight or Mountain House freeze dried meals
> Energy bars
> Mess Kit
> Water purification tablets
> Way to boil water such as a canteen cup
> Water Filter like a Katadyn Hiker Pro
> Camelbak or a canteen/water bottle
> 
> Shelter
> Tent and/or tarp
> Military Sleep System (MSS) with the Goretex bivy
> 
> Weapons
> A hand gun for close quarter combat/self defense
> A rifle for long range protection and hunting
> Pellet gun/sling shot for silent hunting
> 
> Tools
> E Tool shovel
> Folding Saw
> Machete
> Knife
> Collins Gem SAS Survival Pocket Guide by John Wiseman
> 
> Electronics
> AM/FM/Weather Radio so you can keep advised to what's going on in your area.
> GMRS/FMRS radios so you can keep in touch with your group members if you get separated.
> 
> Fishing Kit/Food Procurement
> A break down fishing pole
> Yo Yo Fishing Reels (if you buy from eBay or Amazon look for a seller named hogwilder. He is a great guy and a veteran. Provides an excellent service.
> Trot Line
> Assorted bobbers, sinkers, hooks and artificial bait
> Snares
> 
> Clothing
> Spare pants, shirt, undergarments and SOCKS
> Winter Clothing (Seasonal)
> 
> Misc.
> Cash Money


I'm running with(not all at the same time BTW) a Tactical Tailor Removable Operators Pack,a Large OD Alice on a Gen4 Molle Frame, a Gen II Molle Midsize Ruck on Molle 4 frame in DCU,with Woodland Sleep System Carrier.
No Bivy or Patrol Bag yet,just the black one.


----------



## Kauboy

This thread needs to be bumped every so often, for those just joining us.

I vote for it to be "stickied"!


----------



## AquaHull

AquaHull said:


> I'm running with(not all at the same time BTW) a Tactical Tailor Removable Operators Pack,a Large OD Alice on a Gen4 Molle Frame, a Gen II Molle Midsize Ruck on Molle 4 frame in DCU,with Woodland Sleep System Carrier.
> No Bivy or Patrol Bag yet,just the black one.


MSS is complete now. Added a CFP-90 and ICS-2000.Looking for a wagon or baby stroller to carry it all.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

AquaHull said:


> MSS is complete now. Added a CFP-90 and ICS-2000.Looking for a wagon or baby stroller to carry it all.


Aquahull, how do you like the CFP-90? I love mine, especially the patrol pack concept. Yeah, it is quite heavy when full.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Kauboy said:


> This thread needs to be bumped every so often, for those just joining us.
> 
> I vote for it to be "stickied"!


For what its worth Kauboy, I think it should be stickied also. Who is the person that can make it happen?


----------



## AquaHull

MaterielGeneral said:


> Aquahull, how do you like the CFP-90? I love mine, especially the patrol pack concept. Yeah, it is quite heavy when full.


I didn't get the patrol pack with it. The Tactical Tailor Removable Operators Pack Clips right on though.
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/removableoperatorpack.aspx
http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_7_90/1468291_.html
The Operators Pack is smaller than it looks in the picture
I haven't figured out how to pack everything in yet, nor how it will work with the new plate carrier
Trooper BPC | HighCom Security
Mike exchanged the lower end model CAP Trooper CAP | HighCom Security
for the BPC for no charge

I may take the padding off the shoulders


----------



## Kauboy

MaterielGeneral said:


> For what its worth Kauboy, I think it should be stickied also. Who is the person that can make it happen?


The D man.


----------



## Arklatex

You have to set goals. For the people who are just starting out 2 weeks of supplies is good. Then expand to 1 month, then 3 months, then 6 months and so on. It takes time to get there. It's very east to get overwhelmed with a huge goal to begin with. You also need KNOWLEDGE to go with your supplies. Start a library you can use to learn skills as you go and to reference as needed. Medical books, Homesteading books, Food preservation books, Gardening books, etc.

Many folks aren't prepping for doomsday. Some are prepping for events such as Katrina, Sandy, huge blizzards, Moore Oklahoma type tornadoes and such. A few months would be good for those situations.

One book that helped me get started was the preppers blueprint.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Preppers-Blueprint-Step-By-Step-Disaster/dp/1496092589

This book is also a must have: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_8swlgxex4w_e


----------



## PCH5150

We have started small. Our plan is to bug in, but her family has 40 acres literally about 400 yards away so that will be the retreat if needed. More people, and amongst us there is a doctor, two nurses, a couple mechanically/carpentry inclined, and I myself am an army veteran. We all have multiple firearms. 

We keep it simple being on a tight budget. Every week at the grocery store we buy one or two items for our stockpile. Be it a canned good, gallon of drinking water, bottle of aspirin, or extra batteries. Whatever we can add to our supplies.

Common ammo. I have the twelve gauge, and stock pile 00buck, birdshot, and even a few slugs. I have two revolvers, both .38 special, so I can just stock up on one caliber for both. 
It's a mix of target, Hollow point, +P, you name it, but all .38.
I want a 357 Magnum, but once again, I can use the .38 special out of it.

Of course we have medical supplies, fire extinguishers, extra towels and old rags ( you will run out of toilet paper at some point!) and water filters. 

But my point is we get one small item a week, it may be an .80 cent gallon of water, or it may be a $25 box of ammo, but it adds up! 

I would never be able to afford to buy everything I could think of that we may need, so I don't drive myself crazy thinking about what we don't have. I just keep plugging along, knowing that everything I set aside, every bit of knowledge I gain, will help that much more in the future.


----------



## Springsprepper

Very good tips everyone! I will not list the things everyone else has. Mabe add a few that are not there. Spices. All the beans and rice will get old without spices to mix things up. Toilet paper takes up alot of room, so baby wipes are a good idea in my opinion. They can be used to clean your whole body as well. Go through your house and see if there is anything you have double of. Example is silverwear. I took two of each silverwear item and set it aside with my gear. Why not have a fork or spoon in your gear, but have a drawer full of them. Also when the power goes out people tend to get a bit restless. A few things like cards, or a board game can keep people from getting to depressed.


----------



## A Watchman

Springsprepper said:


> Very good tips everyone! I will not list the things everyone else has. Mabe add a few that are not there. Spices. All the beans and rice will get old without spices to mix things up. Toilet paper takes up alot of room, so baby wipes are a good idea in my opinion. They can be used to clean your whole body as well. Go through your house and see if there is anything you have double of. Example is silverwear. I took two of each silverwear item and set it aside with my gear. Why not have a fork or spoon in your gear, but have a drawer full of them. Also when the power goes out people tend to get a bit restless. A few things like cards, or a board game can keep people from getting to depressed.


Never could keep the moist wipes from drying out, even unused with the seal intact..... know something I don't?


----------



## Arklatex

A Watchman said:


> Never could keep the moist wipes from drying out, even unused with the seal intact..... know something I don't?


The "wet ones" brand seem to stay wet pretty good unopened in original "individual use" packages. But you're right, I used to keep some in my glovebox that were in the resealable package to wipe grease, blood and general grime off my hands before driving. They always dried out if not used up within a week or so. Didn't matter what brand in my experience.


----------



## Springsprepper

I have found that the pampers hold the mouisture a bit better than the rest. I think the more expensive ones hold better than the cheap. The pampers package seems to be almost double layered. I am sure all loose the mouisture sooner or later. Even at that point you are still able to use them as toilet paper.


----------



## A Watchman

Springsprepper said:


> I have found that the pampers hold the mouisture a bit better than the rest. I think the more expensive ones hold better than the cheap. The pampers package seems to be almost double layered. I am sure all loose the mouisture sooner or later. Even at that point you are still able to use them as toilet paper.


I'm looking for a buy and keep in my stores for a reasonable period of time type product. Obviously I am not using them day to day in my existence, and do not like replacing items that have a short shelf life. If you come across anything longer term, let us know. Thanks.


----------



## M118LR

Got water? 
I'd start here: Ironton Cast Iron Hand Press Pump, Model# 108980I | Hand Pumps| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Fuel,
If you are going to have a generator for emergencies then you have to store fuel. Yes fuel should be rotated out on a regular or annual basis, especially with fuel that has ethanol in it. Ethanol fuel will attract moisture and when it ages it will gum up carburetors in equipment. Ethanol free gas is much better and lasts a lot longer without rotation.

Here is a website where you can research your state for a gas station that sells ethanol free gas. Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada If your local gas station sells ethanol free gas and it is not listed please take the time to list it.

Once you have purchased your ethanol free gas do not forget to add STABIL or other fuel preserver to it to further protect your gas.


----------



## Sonya

A Watchman said:


> Never could keep the moist wipes from drying out, even unused with the seal intact..... know something I don't?


If it is for use at home to conserve water just make your own.

Cut good quality paper towel rolls in half or thirds, and store it in an old wipes/tupperware container. When you need wipes pour your homemade solution over the roll to hydrate the whole thing. Most solutions are roughly 1 cup water, a tablespoon or so of liquid soap, a tablespoon of coconut oil or hand lotion, and maybe some essential oils for a nice scent.

The paper towel roll acts as a handy dispenser that lets you tear off one or a few as needed.


----------



## A Watchman

Sonya said:


> If it is for use at home to conserve water just make your own.
> 
> Cut good quality paper towel rolls in half or thirds, and store it in an old wipes/tupperware container. When you need wipes pour your homemade solution over the roll to hydrate the whole thing. Most solutions are roughly 1 cup water, a tablespoon or so of liquid soap, a tablespoon of coconut oil or hand lotion, and maybe some essential oils for a nice scent.
> 
> The paper towel roll acts as a handy dispenser that lets you tear off one or a few as needed.


My gripe is more for mobile uses ....my truck or my get home bag?


----------



## Sonya

A Watchman said:


> My gripe is more for mobile uses ....my truck or my get home bag?


How about sealing them up in mylar? It keeps moisture out, so I would think it could keep moisture in too.


----------



## Denton

Operating with less than optimal amount of caffeine, but I'll try and remember how to sticky it.


----------



## Sonya

As far as new preppers are concerned, I think it depends on their current life experience/knowledge base. Someone with little to no experience regarding long term food storage, generators, water filtration, weapons, ammo etc...can easily become really overwhelmed when they see typical "prepper lists" and feel like they don't know where to start, can't afford what they need, and therefore may not start at all.

I have told a couple of people to start with baby steps. Think about what they would need for 3 days or week without power/water and buy supplies for that. Then when they have a week's worth of stuff gather supplies for 2 weeks etc... and start adding other necessary things like maybe a propane camp stove so they can cook, a small generator, off-grid heater etc... 

The smaller goals provide a sense of accomplishment and self-sufficiency whereas long comprehensive lists can make people focus on what they don't have and can't yet acquire and that can be discouraging.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Operating with less than optimal amount of caffeine, but I'll try and remember how to sticky it.


I'll give ya a couple days ...... and then remind you.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> I'll give ya a couple days ...... and then remind you.


Hey! It is stickied!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Denton said:


> Hey! It is stickied!


Thank you Cricket, Auntie and Denton.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here is a link to a pdf of a bunch of medical forms. If you are in a group that plans on sheltering together you should have someone in a medical role that is trustworthy in storing and knowing your peoples health history. For example you need to know allergies and past and current illnesses.

http://www.umdf.org/atf/cf/{858ACD34-ECC3-472A-8794-39B92E103561}/8_FORM_TITLE_PAGE&FORMS.PDF

http://assets.aarp.org/www.aarp.org_/articles/learntech/wellbeing/medication-record.pdf

http://assets.aarp.org/external_sites/caregiving/resources/pdfs/personal_medication_record.pdf


----------



## Annie

Where to begin? I'd say just don't let yourself get overwhelmed. There's a whole lot that has to be done prepper-wise, and you're not gonna be ready overnight. Just do a little everyday.


----------



## Targetshooter

The best thing to do first is , make a list of all of your meds , of what food you have on hand , what food you like the most that you can prep , a list of what things you need to in your BOB , work on a one month supply first , you need to start out slow .


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I didn't have any extra money when I started, so I focused on storing water. I would fill every decent sized container that I could find with clean water (mostly 2L soda bottles).

Then, I started adding food a little at a time. I began with Ramen soup that was 6/$1 at the Dollar Tree. After that, I picked up a few extra cans of food whenever I could to stash away. Just do what you can, whenever you can. Little by little it will build up.

Going slowly in the beginning helps to keep you from feeling overwhelmed and makes you feel like you're moving forward. I still don't have several years worth of preps stocked up, but I do have a few months supply, and it's definitely better than I had a year ago!


----------



## preponadime

I didn't read all the posts here so this might have been mentioned but I think the most important thing is just to start.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

preponadime said:


> I didn't read all the posts here so this might have been mentioned but I think the most important thing is just to start.


Browse the thread. There is some good stuff.


----------



## Lovetheroad75

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Perhaps one of the more overlooked items that are a MUST HAVE are ANTIBIOTICS.
> 
> Something as simple as a small cut or puncture wound can get infected, the infection spreads, and you die. Remember, hygiene is not going to be a top priority for survival. Remember that the outside world will be a more dangerous place. A stab wound, a gunshot wound, an open bone break, etc. are all very real possibilities. Remember that hospitals and doctors are not going to be readily available.
> 
> You can buy FISH ANTIBIOTICS over-the-counter. Buy only fish antibiotics that are pharmaceutical grade antibiotics made in the USA. Don't buy antibiotics manufactured overseas, for obvious reasons.
> 
> I buy mine on e-Bay. Just about any antibiotic you can think of is available, and at a reasonable price. There are a variety of dosages and quantities available.


How long will these kinds of antibiotics keep for?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Lovetheroad75 said:


> How long will these kinds of antibiotics keep for?


Medication in pill form will last a long time as long as it is kept in a cool, dry environment. Don't allow it to repeatedly get hot then cool or freeze and then warm up. Army studies put pill form medication into the decades.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I was recently given a DVD Sensible Food Storage-Storing the Foods You Love to Eat by Wendy Dewit from rainbowprepper365

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1bZ_9sUZyl68kRdCjPjQ5A

It has been a pretty good video. I went to her blog Everything Under The Sun to the right there are two pdf downloads that you can use, Everything Under The Son and Everything Made Simple. I recommend that you down load these pdf documents. They will really help you in your food storage.


----------



## longshot.kh

Well I'll give one that hasn't been covered yet. Go make mistakes! Nothing teaches good effective prepping like throwing out cases of food you bought "just in case" when it expired because you didn't rotate it into your everyday foods. Yes I have done all of these I will mention and it made me a better prepper. Like rolling my eyes at the thought of bleach going "bad" until I opened a 1.5 year old bottle of Clorox to find I had an extremely clean gallon of water. It had only a weak odor of chlorine instead of the eye watering fumes of a fresh jug. Yes those sanctimonious overbearing bloviating know it all preppers on these sites got that way from either A. Making mistakes themselves or B. Parroting the advice of those of us who have made the mistakes. Rest assured though beginning prepper, mistakes you will make, so make them with gusto! Such as scoffing at the price of freeze dried foods and going whole hog into canned goods and dry goods then in 5 years when you are buying it all again, realizing that a strong mix of freeze dried food in your preps is much more cost effective than you originally thought. Like me just assume what you will do in case you have to leave your home and bug out with your preps (we were evacuated in the path of a wildfire). Only to realize that had I not had 36 hours to accomplish it and only moving the stuff 5 miles I would have been hosed and only gotten out with a small percentage of the preps and our camp trailer but not the two loads with my pickup bed (6' full size) and my pickup bed trailer (8' full size) both full both loads! So make your mistakes! Just do your best to make them small and learn as much as you can from them like how to prioritize you stuff if you have the chance at multiple loads and one day you can be the voice of experience smiling as you instruct others in the mistakes you made and catch the "look" and know you are dealing with another just like yourself who is doomed to learn just like you did. 
Prepping, just do it
Longshot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357

Begin at the beginning friends, and all things will follow as needed. (That is my smarmy answer, and it is meant in a humorous vein. But, you know,it sounds like something that Confucius would say.) :vs_bananasplit:
( I am almost lucid today, my meds must have kicked in.):devil:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Survival Fishing

You hear a lot about hunting after a SHTF event and the animals being over hunted and hard to find but you do not hear a lot about fishing for the survival situation. Fish are a good source of lean protein and usually take little effort to get. You just have to have bait and time.

The comments that I hear about the most in survival communication are fishing pole and YoYo fishing reels being the popular choice. There are how ever different fishing methods. Depending where you live some of these methods are illegal. In Michigan if you fart in the water its illegal so most of these techniques are for after WROL. Fishing and hunting for frogs can also give older kids and teens something to do instead of thinking about the bug out or how crappy a SHTF event is. Factors you will have to consider is how safe is the water, depth, is it fast moving etc.

As I mentioned above YoYo Fishing Reels, they're pretty popular in the survival community. Once a fish bites and pulls the bait. The reel will set the hook and partially reel it in. You usually tie the reel to an object near the water or even a float on the water. These reels allow you to go about your tasks while they do the fishing for you. These are a common item for the bug out bags.

Fishing poles come in many different sizes but for bug out bags if someone does want a pole then the telescopic pole is a common choice. You don't really need a pole though, nature can provide the pole, you just have to provide the line, hook and sinker.

Trotlines, I believe trotlines are a Southern technique. They are a essentially a horizontal line as long as you desire with vertical lines hanging down from it, with a fish hook at the bottom. There are variations where the trotline is submerged, but high enough to keep the hooks off of the bottom and you can float it with longer vertical lines to reach deeper into the water. If you float it, then you have to watch out for motorboat motors getting tangled in the line if they are still in operation.

Gill nets, gill nets are basically a mesh style net that when the fish try to swim thru it and cant, it tries to back out and the gills get caught and the fish is trapped. After a set amount of time you simply reel the net in to the boat or land and remove the fish from the net as you go. Once you have removed all of the fish you replace the net back into the water.

Spears, fishing spears are generally for shallow water and involves you being in the water but you can get smaller spears that can be used on frogs and fish. 

If you look on YouTube you can find many videos on how to use the tools listed above. If you look on eBay, walmart.com and other internet company's you can find the above listed items. If you have local mom and pop stores then check them out. You probably wont pay much more than a chain and you will be supporting your community.

Questions, comments?


----------



## Illini Warrior

MaterielGeneral said:


> Survival Fishing
> 
> You hear a lot about hunting after a SHTF event and the animals being over hunted and hard to find but you do not hear a lot about fishing for the survival situation. Fish are a good source of lean protein and usually take little effort to get. You just have to have bait and time.
> 
> The comments that I hear about the most in survival communication are fishing pole and YoYo fishing reels being the popular choice. There are how ever different fishing methods. Depending where you live some of these methods are illegal. In Michigan if you fart in the water its illegal so most of these techniques are for after WROL. Fishing and hunting for frogs can also give older kids and teens something to do instead of thinking about the bug out or how crappy a SHTF event is. Factors you will have to consider is how safe is the water, depth, is it fast moving etc.
> 
> As I mentioned above YoYo Fishing Reels, they're pretty popular in the survival community. Once a fish bites and pulls the bait. The reel will set the hook and partially reel it in. You usually tie the reel to an object near the water or even a float on the water. These reels allow you to go about your tasks while they do the fishing for you. These are a common item for the bug out bags.
> 
> Fishing poles come in many different sizes but for bug out bags if someone does want a pole then the telescopic pole is a common choice. You don't really need a pole though, nature can provide the pole, you just have to provide the line, hook and sinker.
> 
> Trotlines, I believe trotlines are a Southern technique. They are a essentially a horizontal line as long as you desire with vertical lines hanging down from it, with a fish hook at the bottom. There are variations where the trotline is submerged, but high enough to keep the hooks off of the bottom and you can float it with longer vertical lines to reach deeper into the water. If you float it, then you have to watch out for motorboat motors getting tangled in the line if they are still in operation.
> 
> Gill nets, gill nets are basically a mesh style net that when the fish try to swim thru it and cant, it tries to back out and the gills get caught and the fish is trapped. After a set amount of time you simply reel the net in to the boat or land and remove the fish from the net as you go. Once you have removed all of the fish you replace the net back into the water.
> 
> Spears, fishing spears are generally for shallow water and involves you being in the water but you can get smaller spears that can be used on frogs and fish.
> 
> If you look on YouTube you can find many videos on how to use the tools listed above. If you look on eBay, walmart.com and other internet company's you can find the above listed items. If you have local mom and pop stores then check them out. You probably wont pay much more than a chain and you will be supporting your community.
> 
> Questions, comments?


questionable fishing method we Northerners don't have much history with is electrical shocking - more common down South - the old timers took the crank crank transformer from the old phone systems and used that for some quiky fish dinners .... eazy enough to come up with a modern version ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I was going to mention for a WROL time period only is using explosives. I'll leave at that. :vs_smile:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Nuclear and Pandemic Preparations, it gets good starting around the 3rd page.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...talk/63049-nuclear-pandemic-preparations.html


----------



## BellaCassels

Great info here, thanks so much!


----------



## bearsergeant

This is a lot of help to start of as a new prepper


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Alternative Communication and Security

During and after a serious SHTF incident like an EMP or a terrorist attack. We may loose power and if it is a long term event then generators will eventually run out of fuel, rechargeable batteries will wear out. We just may have to learn to adapt without electricity. Without power then you will not be able to operate electronic communication systems.

For many of us we depend on radios to communicate with others as part of our security protocols. I am going to briefly write about different methods of non electrical communication means and other security methods that may include solar/batteries.

During WW2 at the beginning of D Day. Airborne soldiers behind enemy lines used a cricket children toy to signal friend from foe.. Here is a reproduction cricket clicker that was used during D Day. 
D-DAY US Paratrooper Signaling Cricket | eBay They are going for $9.99 each or so on eBay depending on the listing.

For an alternative with a much cheaper price, this eBay listing is a dozen children cricket clickers for $4.98 with free shipping. Other listings of the same product were wanting around $8.00 for a dozen. I was impressed with the clickers when they arrived most of the product is made out of metal.
Lot of 12 Colorful Insect Clicker Bug Noise Makers | eBay

These clicker could be used in the same manner as the WW2 soldiers used them. You can use these assuming you have manpower made up of friends and family members to guard your homestead. If you are smart you will have LP and OP positions to alert you of incoming threats, guards on your entrances and roving guards. These clickers could be issued to your guards so in the middle of the night if they need to challenge someone they can use the clicker and it wont immediately give away their position like a voice will. Then the response will be another clicker.

Other forms of communication could be:

Powerful whistle. Different tweets on the whistle could mean different things or just the whistle could be attack or retreat.

You can get 12ga booby traps. The booby trap uses a blank round, or a CS teargas round or a flare. Other rounds like buckshot could be used but they will ruin the devise and the fact that setting it up with this type of ammunition is dangerous especially if you have kids in the area. This warning devise is awesome as it can guard your perimeter when you are not.

Smoke Grenades, when I say grenades, I am not necessarily speaking of military smoke, just a smoke generating devise in general. Smoke can be useful for screening troop movements or using a certain color like red, it can be used to order a retreat. There are a couple different types. There is the generally less expensive fuse lit and the pull ignition. The pull ignition is quicker but more expensive and you have to pay for an add on HAZMAT shipping charge. The fuse lit ones you just pay a shipping fee.

Flare Guns, harder to get is the 26.5mm European flare guns and flares. They are getting harder to get and more expensive if you can find them. They manufactured black, blue, orange smoke rounds. Red, red rain, green flares and the best flare is the white illumination parachute flare. These flares really light up the area. If you can find them they will be over $100.00 for a box of 10. Because the military flares are slowly drying up someone decided to make an adapter. You can buy a 12ga to 26.5mm adapter allowing you to use marine 12ga flares and other civilian 12ga flares like red, green, white, blue and yellow. The same as the other devises listed, you can have different meanings for the different color flares or for daytime use you could use the different smoke flares. Note the smoke generated from the flare is not enough for screening movement just for marking a location or for communication purposes. It only lasts for a several seconds. The white illumination parachute flare is basically for self defense purposes. If you think you are being probed or infiltrated then touch off one of these flares and it lights up an acre +/-. U.S. Troops are taught to instantly drop prone and keep your shooting eye closed to save your night vision when a flare is illuminating your location. You need to train your prepper group to do the same until they have to fire. Chances are if a marauding group is trying your position out. There not going to know what is going on so it will give your people a chance to take them out. Just be prepared to pop off another illuminating flare before the other one goes out.

Now some other warning methods that you can use on your perimeter or other tactical locations is solar powered motion activated light. For locations where there is not a lot of sun to recharge the batteries with the solar panel like in a woodline there is a battery powered motion activated light. The one that I have takes 3 or 4 C batteries. On eBay you can find battery operated exterior motion activated alarm. You just have to learn to research a little. It takes time.

I will list some links to companies that I am watching and thinking about ordering from.

12ga booby trap
12 Gauge Security Control System - HV005

12 GA perimeter alarm

AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

12ga flare adapter
12 Gauge Insert Adapter for your 26.5mm Flare Gun - Keepshooting®

12ga flare
AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

Replacement blanks & Flares for perimeter alarm

Exotic Shotgun Ammo

26.5mm flare
Dan's Sporting Goods Ammo Page

Survival Supplies - Featured Items - Military Shooters LLC

AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

Smoke
Sport Smoke | smoke grenades, tactical smoke grenade, paintball smoke grenades, airsoft smoke grenades, tsg, battlefield smoke grenades, pb200, sportsman, smoke bombs, smoke grenades for sale 
I have ordered from sportsmoke before. Everything went well and the product produced a lot of smoke 40,000 cft is a lot of smoke.
PB-400 Smoke Grenade

1 5 minute smoke bomb or canister

1 White smoke stick

What did I miss? What have you planned for that I did not mention?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I forgot to mention air horns in the post.* The kind you buy in the watercraft section of Walmart or wherever store.* You can buy them for sport events also.* Those would be good for perimeter or gate guards to warn of an unwelcome guest. 

Flags, arm and hand signals are used in the military when you do not want to make noise or at a distance while on patrol or when your trying to maintain radio silence.


----------



## bearsergeant

Thank you so much for all the feedback, that's a lot to take in but it will be a work in progress. Thanks again for the feedback MaterialGeneral.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Yes a lot of great information to take in and much we haven't thought of. Great thread.

To add to the mix, I think knowledge & skills are as important as stuff and I'd suggest to learn & practice as much as possible before actually needing it. We are more of the 'sustainable living' type, but I think it's only a fine line that divides those sustainable vs prepper. Preppers prep with a purpose in mind and sustainability is a lifestyle. Or that's how I see it anyway. Either/or, there's nothing wrong about being prepared.

It's been a few years since we've been, but we love to go camping and had taught our kids some basic survival skills just in case they ever got lost. They also were fans of the numerous Survival programs on tv that spurred them to practice some of what they seen &/or find other sources of info. Such as starting a fire with a magnifying glass, paper & twigs....It took them a while, but they did it. :laugh:

They also found on their own how to open a can without a can opener using a concrete block. 





Here is a list that I have used as a general guideline for things to stockpile. I've also considered having a few things on hand that we don't want or need....just for barter purposes. Just because we wouldn't use something, doesn't mean someone else wouldn't. But then space IS a consideration.

100 Items to Disappear First

100 Items to Disappear First

1. Generators (Good ones cost dearly. Gas storage, risky. Noisy...target of thieves; maintenance etc.)
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood. Wood takes about 6 - 12 months to become dried, for home uses.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps (First Choice: Buy CLEAR oil. If scarce, stockpile ANY!)
6. Coleman Fuel. Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice - Beans - Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled etc.,)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid (Will become scarce suddenly)
13. Water Containers (Urgent Item to obtain.) Any size. Small: HARD CLEAR PLASTIC ONLY - note - food grade if for drinking.
14. Mini Heater head (Propane) (Without this item, propane won't heat a room.) 
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric) 
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur.
17. Survival Guide Book.
18. Mantles: Aladdin, Coleman, etc. (Without this item, longer-term lighting is difficult.)
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Cookstoves (Propane, Coleman & Kerosene)
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder (Urgent: Small canister use is dangerous without this item)
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products.
25. Thermal underwear (Tops & Bottoms)
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty (Great Cooking and Barter Item)
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags (Impossible To Have Too Many).
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk - Powdered & Condensed (Shake Liquid every 3 to 4 months)
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid) (A MUST)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers (A MUST)
34. Coleman's Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries (all sizes...buy furthest-out for Expiration Dates)
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches. {"Strike Anywhere" preferred.) Boxed, wooden matches will go first
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests (good for keeping items from freezing in Wintertime.)
45. Workboots, belts, Levis & durable shirts
46. Flashlights/LIGHTSTICKS & torches, "No. 76 Dietz" Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks (jot down ideas, feelings, experience; Historic Times)
48. Garbage cans Plastic (great for storage, water, transporting - if with wheels)
49. Men's Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash/floss, nail clippers, etc
50. Cast iron cookware (sturdy, efficient)
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach (plain, NOT scented: 4 to 6% sodium hypochlorite)
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles...Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap (saves a lot of water)
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies (razors & creams, talc, after shave)
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Reading glasses
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. "Survival-in-a-Can"
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Boy Scout Handbook, / also Leaders Catalog
81. Roll-on Window Insulation Kit (MANCO)
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattress's
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws,, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Goats/chickens

From a Sarajevo War Survivor:
Experiencing horrible things that can happen in a war - death of parents and
friends, hunger and malnutrition, endless freezing cold, fear, sniper attacks.

1. Stockpiling helps. but you never no how long trouble will last, so locate
*** near renewable food sources.
2. Living near a well with a manual pump is like being in Eden.
3. After awhile, even gold can lose its luster. But there is no luxury in war
** quite like toilet paper. Its surplus value is greater than gold's.
4. If you had to go without one utility, lose electricity - it's the easiest to
** do without (unless you're in a very nice climate with no need for heat.)
5. Canned foods are awesome, especially if their contents are tasty without
*** heating. One of the best things to stockpile is canned gravy - it makes a lot of
*** the dry unappetizing things you find to eat in war somewhat edible. Only needs
*** enough heat to "warm", not to cook. It's cheap too, especially if you buy it in
*** bulk.
6. Bring some books - escapist ones like romance or mysteries become more
*** valuable as the war continues. Sure, it's great to have a lot of survival
*** guides, but you'll figure most of that out on your own anyway - trust me, you'll
*** have a lot of time on your hands.
7. The feeling that you're human can fade pretty fast. I can't tell you how many
*** people I knew who would have traded a much needed meal for just a little bit of
*** toothpaste, rouge, soap or cologne. Not much point in fighting if you have to
*** lose your humanity. These things are morale-builders like nothing else.
8. Slow burning candles and matches, matches, matches


----------



## edprof

Address the seven domains in some significant way:

1. Sturdy shelter. You need the shelter to protect the rest of the stuff on this list. Unless it's really bad, address shelter before you even look for water.
2. Security. If you can't keep it, you don't own it.
3. Water, including replenishable water such as a well with hand pump.
4. Food, eventually including a way to raise your own.
5. Energy. You don't necessarily have to live without electricity. If you can generate your own (solar, wind) in all but a few scenarios you can still use some electric appliances. And there are other ways to provide for energy if you decide you will live without electricity in a post-crisis world. But do plan ahead.
6. Medicine. Don't overlook over the over the counter medications. 
7. Communications. You'll be blind to what's coming if you can't communicate.

If you work on making at least a showing in each of those domains, this will keep you from over-emphasizing one domain and totally ignoring others. Balance is key. Too many new preppers seem to think they will shoot their way to survival. Security is only one part of the picture.

Start on these seven domains NOW. You can't wait until the EMP or pandemic are here and then begin to prep. Your garden, for instance, needs to have been in operation for several years because soil has a memory. Good luck finding a company to build you a solar energy system after the dollar has lost its purchasing power. Practice with your firearms now while there is time to learn. Start *now.*


----------



## PAPrepper

Great thread, thanks!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Alternative Communication and Security

During and after a serious SHTF incident like an EMP or a terrorist attack.* We may loose power and if it is a long term event then generators will eventually run out of fuel, rechargeable batteries will wear out.* We just may have to learn to adapt without electricity.* Without power then you will not be able to operate electronic communication systems.

For many of us we depend on radios to communicate with others as part of our security protocols.* I am going to briefly write about different methods of non electrical communication means and other security methods that may include solar/batteries.

During WW2 at the beginning of D Day.* Airborne soldiers behind enemy lines used a cricket children toy to signal friend from foe..* Here is a reproduction cricket clicker that was used during D Day. 
D-DAY US Paratrooper Signaling Cricket | eBay They are going for $9.99 each or so on eBay depending on the listing.

For an alternative with a much cheaper price, this eBay listing is a dozen children cricket clickers for $4.98 with free shipping.* Other listings of the same product were wanting around $8.00 for a dozen.* I was impressed with the clickers when they arrived most of the product is made out of metal.
Lot of 12 Colorful Insect Clicker Bug Noise Makers | eBay

These clicker could be used in the same manner as the WW2 soldiers used them.* You can use these assuming you have manpower made up of friends and family members to guard your homestead.* If you are smart you will have LP and OP positions to alert you of incoming threats, guards on your entrances and roving guards.* These clickers could be issued to your guards so in the middle of the night if they need to challenge someone they can use the clicker and it wont immediately give away their position like a voice will.* Then the response will be another clicker.

Other forms of communication could be:

Powerful whistle.* Different tweets on the whistle could mean different things or just the whistle could be attack or retreat.*

You can get 12ga booby traps.* The booby trap uses a blank round, or a CS teargas round or a flare.* Other rounds like buckshot could be used but they will ruin the devise and the fact that setting it up with this type of ammunition is dangerous especially if you have kids in the area.* This warning devise is awesome as it can guard your perimeter when you are not.

Smoke Grenades, when I say grenades, I am not necessarily speaking of military smoke, just a smoke generating devise in general. Smoke can be useful for screening troop movements or using a certain color like red, it can be used to order a retreat.* There are a couple different types.* There is the generally less expensive fuse lit and the pull ignition.* The pull ignition is quicker but more expensive and you have to pay for an add on HAZMAT shipping charge.* The fuse lit ones you just pay a shipping fee.

Flare Guns, harder to get is the 26.5mm European flare guns and flares.* They are getting harder to get and more expensive if you can find them.* They manufactured black, blue, orange smoke rounds.* Red, red rain, green flares and the best flare is the white illumination parachute flare.* These flares really light up the area.* If you can find them they will be over $100.00 for a box of 10.* Because the military flares are slowly drying up someone decided to make an adapter.* You can buy a 12ga to 26.5mm adapter allowing you to use marine 12ga flares and other civilian 12ga flares like red, green, white, blue and yellow.* The same as the other devises listed, you can have different meanings for the different color flares or for daytime use you could use the different smoke flares.* Note the smoke generated from the flare is not enough for screening movement just for marking a location or for communication purposes.* It only lasts for a several seconds.* The white illumination parachute flare is basically for self defense purposes.* If you think you are being probed or infiltrated then touch off one of these flares and it lights up an acre +/-.* U.S. Troops are taught to instantly drop prone and keep your shooting eye closed to save your night vision when a flare is illuminating your location.* You need to train your prepper group to do the same until they have to fire.* Chances are if a marauding group is trying your position out.* There not going to know what is going on so it will give your people a chance to take them out.* Just be prepared to pop off another illuminating flare before the other one goes out.

Now some other warning methods that you can use on your perimeter or other tactical locations is solar powered motion activated light.* For locations where there is not a lot of sun to recharge the batteries with the solar panel like in a woodline there is a battery powered motion activated light.* The one that I have takes 3 or 4 C batteries.* On eBay you can find battery operated exterior motion activated alarm.* You just have to learn to research a little.* It takes time.

I will list some links to companies that I am watching and thinking about ordering from.

12ga booby trap
12 Gauge Security Control System - HV005

12 GA perimeter alarm

AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

12ga flare adapter
http://www.keepshooting.com/12-gauge-insert.html

12ga flare
AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

Replacement blanks & Flares for perimeter alarm

Exotic Shotgun Ammo

26.5mm flare
Dan's Sporting Goods Ammo Page

Survival Supplies - Featured Items - Military Shooters LLC

AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com

Smoke
Sport Smoke | smoke grenades, tactical smoke grenade, paintball smoke grenades, airsoft smoke grenades, tsg, battlefield smoke grenades, pb200, sportsman, smoke bombs, smoke grenades for sale 
I have ordered from sportsmoke before.* Everything went well and the product produced a lot of smoke 40,000 cft is a lot of smoke.
Hobby Smoke Grenades

1 5 minute smoke bomb or canister

1 White smoke stick

To protect the perimeter at night without making noise, use a CHEM Light or a glow stick/snap light. As long as you are in visual range of it of course.

Set the trap with a trip wire attached to the end of release lever. When intruder walks past your perimeter it will release the trap and impact the glow stick causing it to illuminate within seconds. Remember to set up your traps so they are always in your line of vision from your defensive position.

Here is a video showing how it works:











Two different videos 1 showing horizontal and 2 vertical chemlight. I made my rat traps so they will accept a chemlight both ways. You never know when or how you will emplace the alarm. When they go off they make a pretty loud swack and then you see the light. Pretty cool. I buy traps at Walmart for $2. each and at Home Depot for a two pack for $3. something.

Caltrops
Here is a video to make caltrops. You have to have or know someone with a welder. Note that if you want to take out vehicle tires you will need rebar. The nails just don't have the strength for a rapid deflation.






Check out his other caltrop video #2, #3. I like #1 the best for anti personal.

and finally

the Dollar Tree Door/Window home made electronic tripwire alarm. There cheap, you can get the battery's at Dollar Tree also.






The best purchase for chemlights/glow sticks for the rat trap is at Dollar Tree. You can buy 6" lights two to a package for $1. I looked on eBay and local and nothing compared. The expired military surplus are still an arm and a leg on eBay. The cheapest I found on eBay was around one dollar each. Walmart has them for around one dollar each.

I tested one and it performed pretty good. I snapped it at 8pm and it produced a good amount of light. I checked it 4 hours later at midnight and it still had the same amount of light. When I got up at 7am it was still lit but not very bright as expected. For what you need it for (rat trap alarms) they are perfect. Something else you can do is use mouse traps(cheaper) and instead of 6" use the bracelet style lights.

The beauty of these things is that your LP/OP can hear the trap go off and know what direction and a few seconds later they can see exactly what direction the offender is coming from.

If you are in a wooded area fish hooks are a really good defensive tool. I have been buying fish hooks on clearance from Walmart and other stores from the winter season. I am buying as many medium to large fish hooks as I can get because the front part of my property that borders the road is very thick wooded with a mixture of regular trees, cedar trees and some pine. After a major SHTF as it gets close to WROL I plan on hanging these hooks from tree branches at different height where it will connect with a human.

During daytime there is a good chance that they could be seen but when you are under fire you have to move fast and if your moving fast you wont be seeing something that small when you trying to see where shooters are. Now that was for a stupid marauder. Military usually attack in the dark pre dawn or sometime in the night when the defender is sleeping. If your moving at night your not going to see fish hooks. Even if your blessed to have NVG's the hooks are just going to blend in with twigs. Combine that with your still trying to move quick once someone starts to open fire.

So why hook someone? If your attacker gets hooked he's stuck because of the barbs. If your stuck standing up messing with a fish hook that is in your skin you are easy prey for a defender. I thought about buying steel leaders to make it hard to break the hook off and they are not cost effective. I bought 50lb test fishing line to use with the hooks.

One thing I neglected to mention is that you want your property posted with warning no trespassing signs regardless of good/bad times, its about liability. But after WROL and you emplace different devises you really should have some type of fencing and have the property posted. You don't want some kid that doesn't know any better getting hurt.

What did I miss?* What have you planned for that I did not mention?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I'm surprised, nobody commented on the last post I made. I figured it would either be it sucks or cool.


----------



## SOCOM42

MaterielGeneral said:


> I'm surprised, nobody commented on the last post I made. I figured it would either be it sucks or cool.


OK, i'll bite, the fish hook is effective but I would never use them here, I'd hook myself.

The chemlight is good, however having been at an LP and exhausted to boot,

I want something loud like it tripping and setting off a 12 gage casing filled with FFFG BP, or a 1/4# block of TNT.

I want a blast that will wake me up, stun the OPFOR, and give me cover to abandon the LP and make it back to the MLR.

On the caltrop, you could braze them together with a Mapp torch. GI issue ones were spot welded together.

The mag trip alarm is good IF you got good hearing, I would have to be within bayonet range to hear it, half deaf from crew served guns.

But overall good stuff for beginners, giving them guidance.


----------



## sideKahr

MaterielGeneral said:


> I'm surprised, nobody commented on the last post I made. I figured it would either be it sucks or cool.


I read more than I comment, but I'll chime in here. The booby traps, warning devices, tripwires, etc can all be very useful in certain circumstances. Of course, if you've got kids or dogs running around, caution is warranted.

What I immediately thought of is how to defeat these defenses. Scouting the target before the attack would be one way. Send in some harmless seeming person to trade or just ask a question, and she takes notice of wires, traps etc. Then she reports back to the main force before the actual attack. Just a quick thought.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, i'll bite, the fish hook is effective but I would never use them here, I'd hook myself.
> 
> The chemlight is good, however having been at an LP and exhausted to boot,
> 
> I want something loud like it tripping and setting off a 12 gage casing filled with FFFG BP, or a 1/4# block of TNT.
> 
> I want a blast that will wake me up, stun the OPFOR, and give me cover to abandon the LP and make it back to the MLR.
> 
> On the caltrop, you could braze them together with a Mapp torch. GI issue ones were spot welded together.
> 
> The mag trip alarm is good IF you got good hearing, I would have to be within bayonet range to hear it, half deaf from crew served guns.
> 
> But overall good stuff for beginners, giving them guidance.


I did not get to heavy on the things that go boom because I did not want to piss off forum management so I kept it clean. There is many ways to make an IED, some stuff you can look on YouTube but check out






Using an electronic match from model rockets and something similar to the video and you get the point, claymore theory. This would be awesome inside an LP/OP with a batter and a bunch of wires. It will be like 4th of July, LOL. There was 12ga trip wire perimeter alarm in the links above. I have several and there to expensive but they are nice. They use a blank, flare or teargas round. I would not put out the fish hooks or anything really harmful unless it was WROL or I knew an impending attack was coming. I really like the caltrop idea. I already scouted home depot and you can get 5lbs of nails for about $14.00 depending on the length is how much quantity you get. Bigger nails less product. I'm going to do some longer ones and then shorter ones. I want some bigger ones for some of the small depressions that could be used for a hasty fighting position that way if someone coming in rapidly they wont have time to react before jumping into the depression. Once stuck by a larger caltrop its going to hurt and they probably will jump up making an opportunity for a kill shot. I'm going to make some from rebar for vehicles also later.



sideKahr said:


> I read more than I comment, but I'll chime in here. The booby traps, warning devices, tripwires, etc can all be very useful in certain circumstances. Of course, if you've got kids or dogs running around, caution is warranted.
> 
> What I immediately thought of is how to defeat these defenses. Scouting the target before the attack would be one way. Send in some harmless seeming person to trade or just ask a question, and she takes notice of wires, traps etc. Then she reports back to the main force before the actual attack. Just a quick thought.


Myself like I mentioned above nothing hazardous will be emplaced until it gets closer to WROL or an impending attack. But really it is just going to depend on each persons circumstances, where they live and what kind of property they have. There isn't any sense of buying fish hooks for your property if you live in a city with no trees to hang them off of. It all going to come down to you and what you have to work with. You are defiantly right about a spy/scout. Never let anyone in your perimeter if they persist and its WROL I have no problem giving a dirt nap. I am really big on guards, LP/OP and scouting missions. You have to know what is going on in your area. You do not want to meet an enemy at your gates when you could of been out talking to people/neighbors/community and scouting gaining intel and fighting the enemy on your terms driving them away. Sniper fire and ambushes guerrilla warfare style is a bitch when you don't have the big .gov resources to stop it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Being overseas and taking a few HME and AIEDD courses gave me enough knowledge of booby traps, IEDs and all sorts of devious shit for years to come.

My only issue with setting up perm/semi-perm traps are maintainence and self-degradation...especially with HME...TATP, HMTD and even Lead Azide decompose rather quickly

At best, theyll lose their chemical composition and Low Order (deflagrate) versus High Order (detonate)...at worst you lose a hand, or it goes off randomly and gives away your position

And those are just I&P explosives...Booster or HE grade shit will really mess your day up. Rule of thumb is even though the ATF Orange Book advises you can roll your own demo as long as you use it that day...dont talk about it...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Rule of thumb is even though the ATF Orange Book advises you can roll your own demo as long as you use it that day...dont talk about it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Oh, heck NO, LOL. I am not building crap right now that is illegal. One, I cannot stand the ATF and do not want them stacking up on my door. I'll end up BBQ or my family killed like Waco or Ruby Ridge. Now, I may buy stuff that is perfectly legal by itself and its appointed purpose for another use and just store it. Most likely in different locations. If and that's a big if, something comes up and I do something about something then it will get cached somewhere but not on my property.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

All the information here is great, just a few "dont's"

1. Don't go out and buy $10,000 worth of guns, ammo and all kinds of tactical goodies, and then buy 2 cans of beans and a gallon of water. 
2. Don't get sucked into just buying "stuff" spend those $$ on training, first aid, firearms, how to grow food etc etc.
3. Don't blab to the world what you are doing, keep your mouth SHUT. That will avoid a lot of the "I'm coming to your house" crap.


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival

Work on your Comms. Doesnt need to be super complicated. Work out a place to meet during a disaster, a set of one word text codes for your family should you be in trouble, reached your destination, en route etc. something that is easy to punch in on the fly. these can be used on radios too!
get a good set of FRS/GMRS Radios. the ones that use standard size batteries (rechargeable is fine, just be able to switch to Alkaline Batteries should you be unable to charge it. Many of the new ones charge using Micro USB so you can charge it in the car with your phone charger. 
Designate some dead drops for paper comms. the end of a pipe on a fence, under a rock, etc.


----------



## postprep

Information for newbies who are just exploring the idea, maybe a "why" moreso than a how. Here's a great article on "Why Survivalist Planning Is Right for Everyone"

"Survivalist planning is a plan that families can make to be self-reliant in the event of a major disaster. It’s important to be prepared because during a time of crisis, you don’t want to have to scramble to stay alive. 

When disasters occur, normal routines get interrupted. That means food items are delayed on their way to the grocery stores. There can be widespread outages of food and other necessities such as water and medication. 

Before a disaster strikes, if people know it’s coming, such as a storm, you’ll often see news images of empty grocery shelves. That’s because people who didn’t plan ahead are now rushing out in an effort to take care of themselves and their loved ones. 

At best, this made rush will only result in a few days’ worth of supplies. If there are long term electricity outages (as we’ve seen in the aftermath of major hurricanes), it can be difficult for people to get out or in. 

You’ll need a way to compensate for electricity outages. Look at what happened in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. Citizens who weren’t stranded by the rising waters were stranded because they didn’t have the gas to get out of town and none of the gas stations were working. 

You don’t want to put off preparing because a crisis can hit at any moment. You’ll want to be prepared in the following areas: food, water, shelter, medical needs, safety, money, and gas. 

Survivalists Get a Bad Rap in the Press

Back in the 1800s, people prepared all summer for the tough winters ahead. Food was stored where it would keep during the cold months. Food for livestock was also stored well in advance. No one thought of these people as weird. They were simply being smart and trying to survive.

Though it shouldn’t, most of our impressions of people and situations today come from television. We’ve all seen those interviews on doomsday reality TV shows where the camera is in the face of a wild-eyed individual who’s spouting some pretty weird things as he talks about survivalist planning. 

Those doomsday shows deliberately seek out whatever will cause a sensation - because television is all about the ratings. Normal people don’t drive up ratings. 
Because of this slanted type of television, most survivalists get a bad rap. 

Of course, once something is on television, print media dutifully follows that same line of slanted reporting and newspapers and online articles crop up full of negativity about survivalists. 

Survivalists are citizens who want to be prepared. These are people who are determined that their families aren’t going to do without survival necessities during a time of crisis. 

A survivalist isn’t someone who believes that the world is on the edge of destruction. Rather, a survivalist is a smart individual who knows that disasters happen. 

Nature has proven time and again how unpredictable it can be. A survivalist knows the best way to respect that unpredictability is to be prepared. Natural disasters aren’t the only reason that you need to be prepared to be self-reliant. 

Look at what happened in Greece. The government decided that the citizens were going to be their backup bailout plan for the country’s debt. Once a plan was announced that the government was going to take 10% of the citizens’ bank funds, panic and protests ensued. 

There was a mad run on the ATMs as people scrambled to pull their money out. Because of the surge of withdrawals, the ATMs ran out of money. Many people considered this move an illegal government confiscation of private funds. 

The crisis reached the stage where the government closed banks temporarily to keep people from taking out all their money. Does the government have that kind of control? 

Do they have that kind of authority? Yes. The same situation that happened in Greece could happen anywhere - and you don’t want to be caught off guard - especially if you’re a parent. 

A survivalist hopes that a personal, natural or government disaster won’t happen, but takes the proper steps to be able to survive in case it does. 

You Don’t Have to Be Rich to Start Survivalist Planning

Planning to survive in the event of a crisis is something that all citizens should do. You don’t have to have loads of money in order to start putting a survivalist plan in motion. 

In fact, when a crisis hits, studies have shown that it’s often those with less income that fare the worst. You can start your survivalist planning by making small purchases now. 

What you want to do is to start making what’s called short term packs. These are items that you must have on hand that are essential for survival. Add to these supplies as you go along and in the long run, you’ll end up saving money. 

Self-sufficiency is a skill that always pays back in full those who utilize it. People that have food in storage and people that can live off the land - these are the people who don’t have to worry when disasters hit because they know their basics needs are going to be met. 

In your packs, you’re going to want to have food that will keep. Nutrition bars, canned meats, canned fruits and vegetables are foods that will keep for years if you store them properly. 

You can also start a garden and grow your own fruits and vegetables. This way, you’ll be able to can the food you grow and stock up that way, too. You can even store some meat for the long haul. 

Put together enough water for everyone in your family. You should have a gallon of water set aside for each person for each day that it will be needed. Water will also keep in storage. You’ll also want to have on hand some water purification tablets. 

Have the medication that’s needed for each family member. Whenever a natural disaster hits, pharmacies and doctor’s offices are also closed and you won’t have access to medicine if you run out, so make sure you keep a three month supply of the medicine. 

You can do this through a mail order pharmacy that will give you three months’ worth of a prescription at once. You’re going to use them anyway, so having them on hand for a disaster is just smart preparation. 

Stock up on baby supplies like diapers, baby wipes and formula a little at a time. Have extra clothing for the baby as well as for each member of your family. Make sure you have baby medicine in case of a fever, too. 

Store toiletries as well. You’ll want shampoo, deodorant, razors, soap, toothpaste, toothbrushes and toilet paper. Those would be necessities but you can also store luxury items as well, such as lotions and facial cleansers. 

Having a first aid kit ready and set aside is important. Make sure the kit has plenty of waterproof bandages, including wound dressings. You’ll want antibiotic ointment, alcohol wipes and Calamine lotion. 

Pack insect repellent, scissors, ibuprofen, aspirin and burn cream. Add to the kit scissors, a surgical field pack, safety pins, wraps for sprains, tweezers and a magnifying glass. 

Don’t forget to pack waterproof matches, blankets and sleeping bags. Have the lighting you need, too - such as flashlights like the solar powered ones, candles and kerosene lamps. 

An emergency solar radio can help keep you up to date on the latest cleanup and restoration efforts going on in your area after a disaster, so have one on hand. You might want to also invest in a solar powered charging station for your cell phones. 

If you were to try to plan all of this at once, these supplies would be very expensive, but by breaking the list down and steadily adding items week after week, your supplies will soon be ready. 

What you can do is every time you go to the grocery store, set aside a certain amount of money that’s earmarked for emergency events. Use that money to stock up only on things you need from your preparedness list. 

Spending even a small amount will help you be prepared. Even if all you manage to stock up for is a couple of weeks - over time, you’ll still be better off than you would be if you hadn’t taken those steps. 

Preparing to survive through a disaster doesn’t have to be an exercise in gloom and doom - you can get everyone in the family involved. 

You Can Make It a Fun Family Experience

One of the biggest mistakes parents make is thinking that their children will be scared if they get them involved in survivalist planning. But children are a lot wiser than most parents give them credit for. 

They can pick up on tension when tough times hit. Kids are more afraid when disasters happen and the parents are stressed out because the parent doesn’t know where the next meal is going to come from. 

Knowing that their family is prepared during a disaster and that there will be food and shelter, warmth and even fun during the tough days will ease their minds. Even more than themselves, kids also worry about their parents and their siblings. 

So knowing that the whole family will be cared for can turn a potentially traumatic situation for them into a fun learning experience instead. You can get your children involved by getting their help when it comes to picking out supplies. 

Your child can man the preparedness list and help cross off items every time you bring home one of the needed supplies. You can even create a fun chart and add gold stars every time you reach a certain supply goal. 

Take the kids with you and let them pick out the entertainment that you’ll want to have on hand in the event of a disaster. Let them choose which board games or card games they want. Have them be the ones to choose a family puzzle. 

Not only will they like being in charge of the entertainment, but spending time together as a family doing something fun, even in the event of a disaster, is reassuring to children that their family is still okay. 

Let your kids get involved by picking out the seeds needed to plant a garden, too. Using seeds is also a very budget conscious way to prepare for emergency food needs. 

You’ll want to plan the amount of seeds based on what you think it will take to keep your family afloat for a year. Your children can have fun picking out their favorite seeds and watching them grown into plants and develop into fruits, vegetable or grains. 

Let them create a little scarecrow for the family garden, too. Keep in mind that to kids, as long as the family is okay, they feel okay. So as you’re preparing for the event of any emergency, make sure that you’re presenting it in a positive light. 

For example, even though adults don’t like to be without electricity, kids adapt faster and will see the lack of electricity as an adventure. By preparing ahead of time, you can use the situation as a learning experience. 

As you buy kerosene lamps, you can talk about how much children once did their homework by the light of a kerosene lamp. When you get a compact stove for your preparedness supply, you can talk about how people used to prepare their meals over open campfires or on wood stoves. 

You Gain Peace of Mind

There have been several snowstorms that have gone down in history as being pretty severe. One hit Chicago in 2011 that dumped over 20 inches of snow in certain areas of the city. 

When that storm hit, electricity went out, business shut down and a lot of people ended up stuck in their cars, unable to go anywhere. That was a major snowstorm. 

However, even in less severe snowstorms, people rush the grocery store (much like the people rushed the ATMs in Greece) and the shelves are emptied of all of the basic necessities and even empty of the not so basic necessities. 

Why? Because disasters and threats of disasters create panic in people. Now imagine what would happen in the event of a real disaster. If a simple snowstorm can create panic and a rush on the stores, what would happen if the government had a breakdown? 

Or another hurricane the size of Katrina hit? You can bet that utter chaos would take over and that getting even the basic supplies would be difficult. You don’t want to be in that predicament. 

If you’re already prepared, you won’t have to deal with that kind of stress and fear. By stocking what you need well in advance of the event, you’ll have the food you need on hand to feed yourself, your family members and any family pets or livestock. 

Getting ready for natural or man-made disasters means that when the water supply you’re used to having is cut off, you’ll still be okay because you’ll have your own supply of water. 

Even if the electricity shuts off, you’ll be prepared by having solar powered devices, oil lamps and long lasting flashlights. While everyone else is in the dark, your family will be less scared and more comforted. 

When disasters hit, schools often shut down - and if the disaster is big enough, you won’t have any idea about when the school will be back up and running. By having educational supplies, your children will still be able to keep up with their studies. 

Protecting yourself can also go a long way to giving you peace of mind. Whenever there’s a disaster of any kind, a period of lawlessness occurs as people begin looting. Sometimes, that taking of others’ belongings can turn violent. 

When disasters happen, the law of the city is also affected. Response time from the police can be delayed or in some cases, not answered at all. You want to make sure that you have the means and the knowledge to prevent anyone from harming your family during the time of crisis. 

Remember that preparing ahead of time in all areas of survivalist planning puts you on the offensive, which is always a better position to be in than defense. Don’t worry about what other people think – just take this on as a method for keeping your family safe and prepared in the future."


----------



## ntxmerman

First, prepare to get home. On a typical day that means a 20 mile hike. If it happens during a BLM protest, it could add several more miles for me to go around it. My goal is to get to my family as quickly as possible. I don't plan to stop and sleep. 

I start with my feet and work my way up. Socks, hiking shoes, sunglasses, scarf (can be used as towel), hat. 

Next are tools I may need. Knife, flashlights & batteries, map (in case I have to bypass my usual known routes home), Leatherman tool, pistol, whistle.

Next are things to make my life pleasant. Peanut butter for energy, water bottle & Sawyer mini filter, individually wrapped baby wipes, bug spray.

I follow the same procedure for getting to my next destination (i.e. bugging out). I anticipate it taking 2 days travel under a good circumstance. If something happens, it could take 4 days or more. I have a toddler, so I have some additional limitations. 

If you have an opportunity to bug-in, follow the other great advice listed above. Have a 3 day plan. Then have a 2 week plan. Then have a 1 month plan. 

I think this is a good start for the new prepper.


----------



## Theawaiting

Hi
Im new here and are from Denmark. I have been studied religion only Focus om last day which is disaster, third war, nuclear, and for that reason i togouht i could be helpfull here. I know exactly where the nuclear war starts and where IT reachs. And All this is prophcized for 2000 year until yet. Hope You dont get mad at me but just listen to my opinion

Iv tried now for last 10 years to check 
All stated prophecy is happening and IT did.

Thats why i also found in more then 4000 old scripts from jews, cristian and islam exactly tells us what is going to happen.

I didnt belive first. But when i found scripts for 1500 years ago speak about islamic state in details, such accurate in action, where they are, when, what they do, event thier leder name is mentioned. I recodnized then wooooooww. That is 100 % acurate today and 1000 other things are also mentioned and happened

Thats why i Was saying i can be helpfull to let you prepper exactly 100% acurate for what is coming.

You can just take my answer as a prepperation for what i sudggest.

For me ts importent to know exactly what is coming before preppers. 

THX for reading my replay

Im sorry for my Bad english.


----------



## bigwheel

Be Prepared as we was taught in Boy Scouts. Smart thinking.


----------



## TGus

One of the things that helped me the most, and is rarely mentioned, is to imagine yourself in various scenarios that you might find yourself in post-SHTF. Imagine what you do in detail. What knowledge and skills do you need? What items and tools do you need in your fantasy? One way I figured out what to put in my bug-out bag was to imagine bugging out to one of my bug-out locations, then minutely imagining what I would do there, from getting up until going to sleep. I used that method to pack for my annual week-long trip into the White Mountains of New Hampshire, and I didn't forget anything!


----------



## Coastie dad

Have you ever actually bugged out to your location though? That's a lot different than camping. Have you thought on how you are going to evade and avoid?


----------



## lioort

Useful information! Good read as a new prepper.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here is a link to a thread on my communications plan. Research and choose what is best is for you. If something is not for you then follow your gut. If someone is pushing their choice and will not listen then tell them to piss off and don't feel bad for it.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...have-been-working-my-communications-plan.html


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here is some cards on cold and hot weather injuries, Army training meetings which is important for leadership info and an infantry Leaders Reference Card.

Good info to have and download.

View attachment 60786


View attachment 60794


View attachment 60802


----------



## MaterielGeneral

OK, I came across some range card info on PDF. Tactically you should measure the distances from shooting position to all likely spots that bad guys could hide and shoot from, mark the distance from home to tree, wall, corner, fence line garage etc on a map and its easier to dial in your carbine sights.

In the military we use range cards. Every LP/OP and fighting position will make up a range card and a duplicate. The original stays with you and the duplicate goes to command.

Here are some PDFs with the Range Card, some instructions and a link to a video.

How To: Fill Out a Range Card | Military.com

View attachment 62385


View attachment 62393


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Here are some links to some threads that I made. They may have been already posted. If so then ignore. Some will be medical in nature and some will be tactical.

Page two will have a some dental information on PDF.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/20130-survival-dental-kit.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-dysentery-diarrhea-prevention-treatment.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...al/19118-seven-antibiotics-stockpile-why.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/76857-anesthetic-spray.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/first-aid-medical-preparedness/60233-sutures-staplers.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...talk/63049-nuclear-pandemic-preparations.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/77281-caltrop-antipersonal-devise.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/diy/89713-rit-dye-picture-heavy.html


----------



## mattKleinberg1982

*Getting Ready*

Make sure to ready up and stay informed. Keep up with what is happening in the world.


----------



## A Watchman

mattKleinberg1982 said:


> Make sure to ready up and stay informed. Keep up with what is happening in the world.


Sounds like your a aiming to be one of those wanna be prepper types, huh?


----------



## TGus

As a prepper for almost 20 years, I'd say the first step has to be knowing what SHTF scenarios you might face. Off the top of my head, I can think of at least 10 distinct SHTF and near-SHTF situations that are currently *very possible*, and many levels of severity within each of those.

You can't effectively prep if you're not clear what you're prepping for, and if you don't vividly imagine yourself and your family in those situations. That requires a lot of constructive daydreaming.

A good place to start is by reading alternative news and "conspiracy" websites and forums. You'll get a lot of ideas about what can happen there. A lot of preppers have their favorite scenarios, but try to prep for all of the ones you consider possible, focusing on things and skills you generally need. As other members have pointed out, things like food, water, health, shelter, etc. are common needs in most scenarios. Similarly, certain skills like first-aid, gardening, firearms training, etc. are also important to have in most scenarios.


----------



## azrancher

OMG Gus, 10 distinct SHTF situations... which one should I Prep for? I prefer to prep for the end of the world, a nice bottle of bourbon, and the last of my ice cubes, and be content that you are safe somewhere.

*Rancher*


----------



## StratMaster

Sasquatch said:


> HERESY!!!! I'm tellin' the gov on you!
> 
> Whoops, don't want to scare the newbies, my bad.
> 
> Water, water water........and more water. Buy it, store it, find ways to collect it! Also learn to use what you already have (water heater, toilet tank, pool) and find ways to purify/preserve it.
> 
> Also jump into those medical supplies. Been thinking about it lately and a toothache isn't a big deal but during emergency/SHTF its gonna be a pain in the tooth (you thought I was going to say ass). Infection is bad, m'kay!


Water water water YES!
Of course, I have had to remind some newbies that rainwater collected from your roof system is not potable. An invitation to visit my rooftop - where they get to see for themselves the copious amounts of raccoon and bird crap that water will flow through before it gets to their rain barrel - gets the point across LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, Thank you so much for your post! I’m a new member and I’m in a hurry to get off the left coast, currently in a city by the beach which gets worse as the day go by. Ready to head out but not sure where. Looking for natural source of water, room to grow food and keep animals and would hope for a small community of like minded folks who know what a neighbor is. 2A a must, the least costly the better. Mild climate the best, but I’m doubting at this point it’s a priority.
have been prepping city wise, former military and ready to go. Any opinions or guidence 
would be welcome, have been looking on the Net for months with little joy.
thanks in advance to any that contribute to my education.
respectfully.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

[email protected] said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for your post! I'm a new member and I'm in a hurry to get off the left coast, currently in a city by the beach which gets worse as the day go by. Ready to head out but not sure where. Looking for natural source of water, room to grow food and keep animals and would hope for a small community of like minded folks who know what a neighbor is. 2A a must, the least costly the better. Mild climate the best, but I'm doubting at this point it's a priority.
> have been prepping city wise, former military and ready to go. Any opinions or guidence
> would be welcome, have been looking on the Net for months with little joy.
> thanks in advance to any that contribute to my education.
> respectfully.


Move to Northern Michigan. Cadillac area to be specific. Land is around $1,500.00 an acre and after selling your California property you can buy a pretty good spread here. Great paying jobs suck though. Tourism and factory jobs here besides the normal retail jobs.


----------



## Wounded Eagle

I like what you are saying, and I would have loved the time to have prepped for this. 
I have always wanted to prep myself but I was kind of isolated in my decision and have been laid off work 
for 7 months from a herniated disc. 

So what about guys like me, caught off guard, have little and willing to do whatever he can to make his odds a little better. I know its not much, but little things... hiding places... stuff like that... traps....etc.. I do have at least 2 decent size boxes of nonperishable items and waters " I know its very little " but for one guy I can make that last. 

Other than my residence I have 1 vehicle which is a single cab ranger truck. I fear I may have to ditch it because it has an exhaust leak. 
If anything I keep the tank filled and i can drive to... really... nowhere. 

Any help would be great I have been scrambling for any kind of answers


----------



## kennethsxp

Are you aware of any good survival blogs? I run a blog and am trying to find like-minded people to link to or to guest post on.


----------



## CherylNelson740

i started with water supply, and then move to food inventory


----------



## DoubleA

Water, food, sanitation, medical supplies commensurate with your training / skills. The usual battery operated flashlights, headlamps, radios. Keep the fuel tank in your vehicle over half full at all times. A Glock (or similar) with training, holster and a bit of Ammo. This will get you started. Good luck. aa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DeltaForcePower

Make a plan and make sure to include everyone in your household, including pets. Water storage is a big concern, because you can't live without water for more than a couple of days. You can get a few 50 gallon barrels and fill them up. They're pretty cheap when you get them used. Also, make sure you have other essential items, like medication. Try to get a 90 day supply so you have them available.


----------



## Defiel

My recommendation is to study the basics first. Security(online, and home security, self-defense, etc), what to purchase(first aid kits, knives, etc), and knowledge(statistics, to get a feel of how much prepping is necessary). 

After that, you should always strive to learn more information, get more supplies(canned food, flashlights, lighters, etc) so you can be more prepared and secured for more and more things for your area(hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, riots, fires, etc).


----------



## Denton

Defiel said:


> My recommendation is to study the basics first. Security(online, and home security, self-defense, etc), what to purchase(first aid kits, knives, etc), and knowledge(statistics, to get a feel of how much prepping is necessary).
> 
> After that, you should always strive to learn more information, get more supplies(canned food, flashlights, lighters, etc) so you can be more prepared and secured for more and more things for your area(hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, riots, fires, etc).


That's it, jerk-face! Go to the introduction sub forum and introduce yourself. Looks like you are going there be a great member and you have an obligation to give us a chance to welcome, mock and ridicule you in a thread that is dedicated to you!!


----------



## The Tourist

Well, experience has taught me that you should post regularly, If you disappear from the forum for six or thirty months they forget your name.

Actually, I took the time off, and got back to my first love, polishing. What did I miss?

BTW, I'm a changed man. I am now 70 years old. Went to the gym like always, and found I could only press three sets of 275 pounds--and the last lift was a "mercy lift" from a spotter.

As for humor, yeah, I joke around a bit, but yikes--have you sampled other forums? I've seen better banter at funerals. If I want a good night's sleep I send a text to a moderator...

So, have no fear. I want to meet people, hear stories new to me, and find out what I missed. I know I'll swap some recipes with Annie...


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Well, experience has taught me that you should post regularly, If you disappear from the forum for six or thirty months they forget your name.
> 
> Actually, I took the time off, and got back to my first love, polishing. What did I miss?
> 
> BTW, I'm a changed man. I am now 70 years old. Went to the gym like always, and found I could only press three sets of 275 pounds--and the last lift was a "mercy lift" from a spotter.
> 
> As for humor, yeah, I joke around a bit, but yikes--have you sampled other forums? I've seen better banter at funerals. If I want a good night's sleep I send a text to a moderator...
> 
> So, have no fear. I want to meet people, hear stories new to me, and find out what I missed. I know I'll swap some recipes with Annie...


 Good to see you here


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Good to see you here


Glad to be seen. Had a complete physical today, and like the men in my family, it looks like I'll hit my 90s. Funny, but we all switched over from beer to orange juice in our early 20s.

I'm still polishing steel and it never seems to bore me. Heck, my wife got a little folder for 22 bucks, and now it could do surgery. Ask Denton, if you can't see your face in my bevels I'm having a bad day...


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Glad to be seen. Had a complete physical today, and like the men in my family, it looks like I'll hit my 90s. Funny, but we all switched over from beer to orange juice in our early 20s.
> 
> I'm still polishing steel and it never seems to bore me. Heck, my wife got a little folder for 22 bucks, and now it could do surgery. Ask Denton, if you can't see your face in my bevels I'm having a bad day...


 When your are good at some thing and enjoy it keep going. You can always quit another day if it is no fun anymore.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> When your are good at some thing and enjoy it keep going. You can always quit another day if it is no fun anymore.


Obviously "the computer" is not my forte' obviously. I had trouble posting a comment, the "machine" tossed its cookies and it took me 20 minutes to get back to here!


----------



## The Tourist

The Tourist said:


> Obviously "the computer" is not my forte' obviously. I had trouble posting a comment, the "machine" tossed its cookies and it took me 20 minutes to get back to here!


BTW, I still have this issue with authority. But for some reason, I like Denton...


----------



## PAPrepper

Ha ha love it!


----------



## stevekozak

The Tourist said:


> Well, experience has taught me that you should post regularly, If you disappear from the forum for six or thirty months they forget your name.
> 
> Actually, I took the time off, and got back to my first love, polishing. What did I miss?
> 
> BTW, I'm a changed man. I am now 70 years old. Went to the gym like always, and found I could only press three sets of 275 pounds--and the last lift was a "mercy lift" from a spotter.
> 
> As for humor, yeah, I joke around a bit, but yikes--have you sampled other forums? I've seen better banter at funerals. If I want a good night's sleep I send a text to a moderator...
> 
> So, have no fear. I want to meet people, hear stories new to me, and find out what I missed. I know I'll swap some recipes with Annie...


Good to see you back, Tourist!


----------



## bigwheel

The Tourist said:


> BTW, I still have this issue with authority. But for some reason, I like Denton...


How does a person learn to like a Jack Booted thug? Does he give free knives out to those who admire Jack the Ripper maybe?


----------



## The Tourist

bigwheel said:


> How does a person learn to like a Jack Booted thug? Does he give free knives out to those who admire Jack the Ripper maybe?


Well, this is a forum. From time to time we are going to disagree. To that, Denton has a job to do, and my guess is that some times he signs out with a knot in his stomach. I don't want to do that simply because there's a disagreement in a hobbyist forum.

If Denton feels I crossed a line, I wouldn't be angry. I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> Well, this is a forum. From time to time we are going to disagree. To that, Denton has a job to do, and my guess is that some times he signs out with a knot in his stomach. I don't want to do that simply because there's a disagreement in a hobbyist forum.
> 
> If Denton feels I crossed a line, I wouldn't be angry. I'd be embarrassed.


There you go again! A hobbyist forum!!!!!!

How do you equate this place into a hobbyist forum????????????

I have been at this for 40+ years, my driving force was and is to survive whatever I could, have, and what may well now be coming.

This COVID19 bug was just a little bump in the road for us here because of the preps, lacked nothing.

That statement to me is an insult, I am sure it is to others also,

and you used it in your parting statement before leaving us for a more receptive forum.

My hobbies are, hematology, biology, amateur radio and cooking, nowhere does this survival preparation dovetail in as a hobby.

Flying was a hobby that turned into a profession for 10 years, that I had to drop out of.

I am a student of history, mostly of WW2, and the evolution of the US into a industrial giant in the 30's, not a hobby to me.

I am sure you will remember that I corrected you in a statement relative to a "U" boat on the great lakes, that is from my studies.

Saving your life may be a hobby to you, but not to me or others here.

I am here for several reasons, I do not need to be here for any survival information.

The two prime reasons I am here are, to help others with information I have garnered over the decades, second reason is,

To keep a finger on the pulse of the nation as others see it where they live, those that think like most of us do here.

I do not need this forum in any way, certainly not as a hobby.

I work on guns for a profession, that was a hobby 60 years ago that turned into a profession, I give advice here on them also.


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> Well, this is a forum. From time to time we are going to disagree. To that, Denton has a job to do, and my guess is that some times he signs out with a knot in his stomach. I don't want to do that simply because there's a disagreement in a hobbyist forum.
> 
> If Denton feels I crossed a line, I wouldn't be angry. I'd be embarrassed.


I agree about Denton and all of our current mods. I wouldn't have that job.

But survival is a hobby??? REALLY???

Frankly, being a part of the terrified masses doesn't appeal to me. Others were screaming about empty shelves when the panic hit. My wife just said good job.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I wouldn't say it is an obsession... more like scratching an itch in the back of your mind.. for me anyhow.


----------



## bigwheel

Well all this lively discussion go me motivated to to get a couple of kitchen knives sharpened up in case we get a chub of baloney in one day and need to slice a sandwich..spread some mayo and slice and onion. Thats why I always carried a Kamp King in my days as a traveling salesmen. We could eat in the motel room. There ya go.


----------



## pabriksukucadang

Great... Nice


----------



## 1Travelingon

As a "Newbie" I really appreciate your post and especially the "set a goal" reminder. I want everything needed -Yesterday- but that isn't possible or practical. I am happy to learn I am already off to a pretty good start as when first searching for property in Maine, I chose an already well functioning self- sustainable living property over a house loaded with grandeur and elegance but not so much as an herb growing inside or out.
Currently I have 14 meat rabbits, 25 chickens both meat & egg, live on the bay/Atlantic with a boat for fishing seafood, only 5 acres but an enormous barn with many tools I need to learn to operate. Several garden areas already fenced, water catchment, generator (with the recommended switch), barns, coops, cages and more. I've only been here less than 2 months so I have a long ways to go. And even though I live at the end of a spit and this is not a very populated area, I do worry about safety/thieves in the event of utter chaos. Otherwise, I feel I am in a really great place to live a fully self-sustainable lifestyle. I look forward to learning (and hopefully contributing) more with this online community.


----------



## The Tourist

*I do worry about safety/thieves in the event of utter chaos.*

I read your post and was dismayed over your problem finding competent thieves. I've witnessed the problem, a low level thief breaks in and destroys more items than he takes with him. We're not going to let that happen here! I got two cousins--Alan and Johnny--and they are so professional that tomorrow when you look into your silverware drawer only the bent utensils will still be there! My cousins are thorough to every detail!

Welcome to the forum, I'm "The Tourist." If you need something sharpened, drop a line in the PM.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

MaterielGeneral said:


> I wanted to start a thread on information that new preppers should start out with. Something to get them on the right tract. If enough seasoned preppers participate, this thread will be an excellent resource for newbie's to go to.
> 
> I will start the thread.
> 
> Food
> Buy lots of food. Food should be one of your highest priorities besides water and defense. Get a mixture of food items that stores long term like rice and beans. The stuff your going to eat with the rice and beans. A variety of canned goods. Keep in mind that expiration dates are just the manufactures way to guarantee that their product will stay fresh and palatable. Use your judgment on how long after the expiration dates that you will keep them. Most items should be good years past their dates.
> 
> I keep MRE's in stock also. When they start to age then we use them for camping/hiking. Otherwise it is nice to have a stock of food you don't have to cook and can immediately eat cold if you want. Especially during a bug out.
> 
> Set your goals. Like one weeks worth of groceries, then just keep working your way up until you have six months of food or what ever you set as your ultimate goal of food storage.
> 
> Check out Step 3: Three Month Food Supply there is a really great excel spreadsheet that you can download that will help out with your food storage plan.
> 
> Consider getting a dehydrator. You can dehydrate a lot of foods and they will last a really long time especially if you store your stuff in Mylar bags inside of 5 gallon buckets with oxygen absorbers in them. You can learn how to store this way by watching some You Tube videos.
> 
> If you live in a rural area plant fruit trees. Once they mature you will have all the fruit you can eat and it will give you something to barter with.
> 
> Water
> You will want to store water. How much? Well that's going to depend on your situation. Do you live in an apartment in the city or a homestead in a rural area?
> 
> If you drink those individual water bottle bottles then stock up heavy on them just keep in mind that the bottles are designed to break down over time. They will eventually leak. If you can not store a lot of water then prepare your self to be able to procure water from a source like a pond or stream. There are several ways to make water potable, water purification filters, chemical means like bleach and iodine tablets and boiling the water.
> 
> Power
> Consider getting a generator for power outages. Especially if you live near the coast where a hurricane could mess you up. There are multi fuel generators available. Propane and gas, just gas, just propane and just diesel. If your going to invest in a generator then invest in a generator transfer switch.
> 
> The switch hooks up to your circuit breaker box and lets you have power with your generator but prevents back feeding the electrical line. It also does away with all of the extension cords. Reliance and Generac are good brand names.
> 
> Depending on the emergency you may not want to use it in a prolonged manner, just use it intermittently to keep your fridge and freezer cold. And you may not want to use lights in the evening. It will be like beacon to desperate people.
> 
> Defense
> Your going to want a firearm to defend your family and property.
> 
> Which firearms should you use? Ask several different people and you will get several different answers. It is recommended that you standardize so ammunition and repair parts will be easier to stock. Stick to NATO type calibers with the addition of a few others. NATO calibers usually consist of 9mm, 45cal, 7.62X52mm/.308cal, 5.56mm/.223, 12gauge, .50cal, .300 win mag.
> 
> I would add the 7.62X39 to your possible lists to choose from, why? Because the AK 47 has a long time reputation of never breaking down/misfires and jams. AK's are relatively cheap. They can be used in a multi -purpose role. They are an excellent swamp gun for hunting, you can use high capacity magazines for defense/offense and at close to mid range they are pretty accurate. If you have bolt action scoped rifles that are very accurate. Use them for sniper rifles. The important thing is to have something. Something is better than nothing.
> 
> Bug Out Bags
> If you plan on bugging out to a different location whether it is a stocked cabin or family and friends residence you will want a BOB. The size will depend on what you can carry comfortably. These bags will contain the minimum what is needed to sustain you until you can get to your location.
> 
> Now its time to pick this apart in a positive manner. How would you tell a new prepper to start? What can you add to what I have already written?


Great information!!!


----------



## ItsJustMe

Lots on here to take in and think about. I will add one thing.

KNOW YOURSELF AND YOUR CAPABILITIES AND LIMITS, and plan accordingly. Not everybody can have a BOL, the ability to get there under duress, the resources to be self-sustaining (farm), all of that. It's fun to think about but in reality, can you really do it?

Example: Looking at water resources, I immediately thought about that year round creek only two blocks from my home. I have a Berkey, no problem. I'll just get water from the creek. Then I walked over and looked at that creek. The bank is long, steep and rocky. I could get down there, but getting back up hauling water would be very tricky. I could walk upstream where there is no bank, but it would not be easy and I would have to go through private property to get there and I would need to take my wagon to haul water jugs back. And how would that work? There is a reason they call this the Rocky Mountains. And if I were successful at that, the last thing I would do is use that precious water to flush the toilet or wash my hair. And what a target I would make, a little old lady hauling a wagon of water, which everybody else will also need. So, storage in barrels, until that runs out.

Example: Forty years ago, I spent a year in a mountain cabin with just a small fireplace for heat. I burned only a few hours a day. A cord of wood every three weeks. Spent an hour every day with a wedge-and-a-sledge to have wood just for that evening. We dressed in front of the fireplace in the mornings; you could see your breath. Could I do that today? No. But I can order wood right now that is already split, all I have to do is stack and store it and maybe split some for kindling. If it isn't stolen first. Or until that runs out.

Example: A good friend lives in an (almost) off-grid tiny house. Solar, propane, and a generator. Her gennie and heater are propane fueled. Until (wait for it) that runs out.

Who knows how long any SHTF scenario will last, whether it will be an all or nothing situation (no supplies available at all or just sporadically), so you do the best you can with what you have to work with, but The One Thing You Must Have is the determination to survive. If you have that, you have everything you will need.


----------



## inceptor

ItsJustMe said:


> Lots on here to take in and think about. I will add one thing.
> 
> KNOW YOURSELF AND YOUR CAPABILITIES AND LIMITS, and plan accordingly. Not everybody can have a BOL, the ability to get there under duress, the resources to be self-sustaining (farm), all of that. It's fun to think about but in reality, can you really do it?
> 
> Example: Looking at water resources, I immediately thought about that year round creek only two blocks from my home. I have a Berkey, no problem. I'll just get water from the creek. Then I walked over and looked at that creek. The bank is long, steep and rocky. I could get down there, but getting back up hauling water would be very tricky. I could walk upstream where there is no bank, but it would not be easy and I would have to go through private property to get there and I would need to take my wagon to haul water jugs back. And how would that work? There is a reason they call this the Rocky Mountains. And if I were successful at that, the last thing I would do is use that precious water to flush the toilet or wash my hair. And what a target I would make, a little old lady hauling a wagon of water, which everybody else will also need. So, storage in barrels, until that runs out.
> 
> Example: Forty years ago, I spent a year in a mountain cabin with just a small fireplace for heat. I burned only a few hours a day. A cord of wood every three weeks. Spent an hour every day with a wedge-and-a-sledge to have wood just for that evening. We dressed in front of the fireplace in the mornings; you could see your breath. Could I do that today? No. But I can order wood right now that is already split, all I have to do is stack and store it and maybe split some for kindling. If it isn't stolen first. Or until that runs out.
> 
> Example: A good friend lives in an (almost) off-grid tiny house. Solar, propane, and a generator. Her gennie and heater are propane fueled. Until (wait for it) that runs out.
> 
> Who knows how long any SHTF scenario will last, whether it will be an all or nothing situation (no supplies available at all or just sporadically), so you do the best you can with what you have to work with, but The One Thing You Must Have is the determination to survive. If you have that, you have everything you will need.


Good points. Many don't consider all sides of an issue.


----------



## Megamom134

ItsJustMe said:


> Lots on here to take in and think about. I will add one thing.
> 
> KNOW YOURSELF AND YOUR CAPABILITIES AND LIMITS, and plan accordingly. Not everybody can have a BOL, the ability to get there under duress, the resources to be self-sustaining (farm), all of that. It's fun to think about but in reality, can you really do it?
> 
> Example: Looking at water resources, I immediately thought about that year round creek only two blocks from my home. I have a Berkey, no problem. I'll just get water from the creek. Then I walked over and looked at that creek. The bank is long, steep and rocky. I could get down there, but getting back up hauling water would be very tricky. I could walk upstream where there is no bank, but it would not be easy and I would have to go through private property to get there and I would need to take my wagon to haul water jugs back. And how would that work? There is a reason they call this the Rocky Mountains. And if I were successful at that, the last thing I would do is use that precious water to flush the toilet or wash my hair. And what a target I would make, a little old lady hauling a wagon of water, which everybody else will also need. So, storage in barrels, until that runs out.
> 
> Example: Forty years ago, I spent a year in a mountain cabin with just a small fireplace for heat. I burned only a few hours a day. A cord of wood every three weeks. Spent an hour every day with a wedge-and-a-sledge to have wood just for that evening. We dressed in front of the fireplace in the mornings; you could see your breath. Could I do that today? No. But I can order wood right now that is already split, all I have to do is stack and store it and maybe split some for kindling. If it isn't stolen first. Or until that runs out.
> 
> Example: A good friend lives in an (almost) off-grid tiny house. Solar, propane, and a generator. Her gennie and heater are propane fueled. Until (wait for it) that runs out.
> 
> Who knows how long any SHTF scenario will last, whether it will be an all or nothing situation (no supplies available at all or just sporadically), so you do the best you can with what you have to work with, but The One Thing You Must Have is the determination to survive. If you have that, you have everything you will need.


 As a senior lady I also would have problems with bugging out. I do think I would be better then my older husband but I plan to just stay here and defend what is mine, and pray I don't have to. Even though I work out all the time I know I am not as strong as I used to be and know that isn't likely to do anything but slowly get worse. So my preps are for sticking around here, having enough to eat and drink and looking like I don't have 2 dimes to rub together so they don't think I would be worth a hit. But I do make sure I can still nail a target and keep my aim up.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Megamom134 said:


> As a senior lady I also would have problems with bugging out. I do think I would be better then my older husband but I plan to just stay here and defend what is mine, and pray I don't have to. Even though I work out all the time I know I am not as strong as I used to be and know that isn't likely to do anything but slowly get worse. So my preps are for sticking around here, having enough to eat and drink and looking like I don't have 2 dimes to rub together so they don't think I would be worth a hit. But I do make sure I can still nail a target and keep my aim up.


Exactly.


----------



## PAPrepper

Great thread all!


----------



## inceptor

inceptor said:


> I agree about Denton and all of our current mods. I wouldn't have that job.


I guess I've been eating those words!


----------



## MikeyPrepper

MaterielGeneral said:


> Medical
> Where to begin, in the military there is a saying of "Beans, Bullets and Band Aids". Band Aids being your medical resources and supplies. Your first priority is to get basic medical training such as the American Red Cross course and CPR course. You have to have knowledge. For more first aid information I would recommend that you preferably get a hard copy of the Army manual, First Aid FM 4-25.11 formerly FM 21-11. You can google it and get it on PDF. This Manual is the Army's basic first aid book. It will also teach you to treat basic trauma like a gunshot wound.
> 
> I would recommend that you obtain the LDS Preparedness Handbook as a beginners guide to prepping. I guess I should have mentioned this in the beginning. It is an excellent resource. If you can not find it by googling it then private message me with an email and I will forward it to you.
> 
> You will want a basic first aid kit for your home and make it so it is mobile so that you can take it with you if you have to leave your residence in a hurry. Military medic bags are a good resource to start with. If you can afford it Doom and Bloom has some excellent medical bags Disaster Preparedness Kits | Natural Disaster Preparedness | Earthquake Preparedness Supplies
> 
> If you cannot, there product lists will give you another guide to go by.
> 
> Here are some basic items from the LDS Preparedness Book you will want to have in your first aid kit;
> 
> Basic First Aid Kit
> Bandages and Dressings:
> [__] Antiseptic Wipes
> [__] Bandage (Crepe) - 50 mm (2")
> [__] Bandage (Crepe) - 75 mm (2.5")
> [__] Bandage (Crepe) - 100 mm (4")
> [__] Bandage (Gauze) - 75 mm (2.5")
> [__] Bandage (Gauze) - 100 mm (4")
> [__] Bandage Triangular
> [__] Dressing (Combine) 90 mm x 100 m m
> [__] Dressing (Combine) 200 mm x 200 mm
> [__] Dressing (Non Adhesive) 75 mm x 50 mm
> [__] Dressing (Non Adhesive) 75 mm x 100 mm
> [__] Dressing Strip - Elastoplast 75 mm x 1 m
> [__] Eye Pads
> [__] Gauze Swabs (Pkt 2) - 100 mm x 100 mm
> [__] Sticking plasters
> Personal protection
> [__] Disposable Gloves
> [__] CPR Face Shield
> Instruments
> [__] Clothing Shears
> [__] Tweezers - Fine Point
> [__] Splinter Probes
> Other
> [__] Saline Solution 30 mL Tubes
> [__] Steri-Strips - 3 mm
> [__] Survival Sheet
> [__] Tape - 25 mm
> 
> Basic medical kit
> Bandages and Dressings
> [__] Combat Dressings
> [__] Large gauze dressings
> [__] Small gauze squares
> [__] Roller Bandages elastic + cotton (2in/4in/6in)
> [__] Triangular Bandages
> [__] Bandaids -assorted sizes and shapes (i.e. fin
> gertips)
> [__] Sleek Tape 1 in.
> (waterproof, plastic/elasticised tape)
> [__] Cotton buds (Q-tips, cotton tips)
> Personal protection / Antisepsis:
> [__] Chlorhexidine (Hibiclens) or
> [__] Povidone-iodine (Disinfectant)
> [__] Antibacterial Soap
> [__] Gloves
> [__] Saline solution - for irrigation
> Medication:
> [__] Lignocaine 1% (Lidocaine) (local anaesthetic)
> [__] Augmentin (broad spectrum antibiotic)
> [__] Acetaminophen (Tylenol) (mild analgesic)
> [__] Diclophenac (Voltaren)
> (mod analgesic/antiinflammatory)
> [__] Oral Rehydration powder
> [__] Loperamide (Imodium) (antidiarrhoeal)
> [__] Benadryl &/or Claritin
> (antihistamines, short + long acting)
> [__] Adrenaline auto injector (Epicene)
> (USA = epinephrine)
> [__] Morphine Sulphate
> (strong pain killer) if available
> [__] Gamma Benzene Hexachloride
> (lice/scabies treatment)
> [__] Co-timoxazole (antifungal)
> [__] Contraceptive pills/Condoms
> Instruments:
> [__] Clothing shears
> [__] Surgical scissors
> [__] Needle holder ) Enough to do basic minor
> [__] Sm curved clamps ) surgery - suturing, draining
> [__] Tissue forceps ) abscesses, cleaning a wound,
> [__] Scalpel blades ) etc.
> Other:
> [__] Thermometer (rectal or pacifier for children)
> [__] Emergency Obstetric Kit
> (includes bulb suction)
> [__] Vicryl 2-0 suture material
> (Your choice of suture material is up to you - and is covered in detail elsewhere in this book. Vicryl is a synthetic dissolvable one, but takes up to 4-6 weeks to dissolve, so I think it is the ideal survival thread)
> [__] 5 mL syringes
> [__] 20 gauge needles
> 
> Dental:
> [__] Oil of cloves (tooth ache)
> [__] Emergency dental kit
> (commercial preparation)
> 
> The Deluxe Medical Kit
> Bandages and dressings
> [__] Large gauze dressings
> [__] Small gauze squares
> [__] Combat dressings
> [__] Petroleum gauze squares
> [__] Plastic bags
> [__] Bandaids - assorted sizes and shapes
> [__] Elastoplast dressing
> [__] Steri-Strips - assorted sizes
> [__] Tincture of Benzoin
> [__] Roller (elasticised + cotton)
> bandages (2in/4in/6in)
> [__] Triangular bandages
> [__] Safety pins
> [__] Cotton buds
> [__] Paper tape (1/2 in/1in)
> [__] Sleek tape (1/2in/1in)
> [__] Plaster of Paris (or fibreglass)
> roller bandages (4in/6in)
> [__] Eye patches
> Airway
> [__] Oropharyngeal airways
> [__] Nasal airways (nasal trumpet)
> [__] Resuscitation facemask with one-way valve
> [__] Self-inflating resuscitation bag
> [__] Endotracheal tube/ Laryngoscope
> Assessment
> [__] BP cuff
> [__] Stethoscope
> [__] Otoscope
> [__] Small Torch (flash light)
> [__] Thermometer (rectal for children)
> [__] Multi-dip. urine test strips
> [__] Pregnancy test kits
> [__] Fluorescein eye strips
> (+ some liquid tears to wet the strips)
> Other
> [__] Small eye magnet (for FB's)
> [__] Space blanket
> [__] Air splints (arm/long-leg/short-leg)
> [__] SAM splints
> [__] Sterile and un-sterile latex gloves
> [__] Scrub Suits
> IV Kit
> [__] Normal Saline or Hartmans
> [__] Haemaccel or Pentaspan
> (a colloid resuscitation fluid)
> [__] IV giving sets - maxi-sets + standard sets
> [__] Blood collection bags + filter giving sets
> [__] Syringes 2/5/10/20 mL
> [__] Needles 20/22/24 gauge
> [__] IV cannulas 16/20/24 gauge
> [__] Spinal needles 22 gauge
> [__] Leur locks/Heparin locks
> [__] Saline for flushes
> [__] Tourniquet
> [__] Alcohol Wipes
> 
> Dental Kit
> [__] Oil of cloves
> [__] Zinc Oxide paste
> [__] Dental mirror
> [__] Sharp probe
> [__] Compactor
> [__] Extraction forceps
> [__] Elevators
> Surgical Kit
> [__] Mayo scissors
> [__] Dissecting forceps
> [__] Small + medium needle holders
> [__] Small curved clamps
> [__] Small straight clamps
> [__] Large curved clamps
> [__] Scalpel Handle + Blades (size 11, 12, 15)
> or disposable scalpels
> [__] Small Bone Saw
> [__] Lift- Out obstetric forceps
> [__] Emergency Obstetric Kit
> (includes cord clamps, bulb suction etc)
> [__] Suture Material Vicryl; 0, 2-0
> [__] Chromic 0, 2-0
> [__] Dermalon 0, 2-0
> [__] Surgical stapler and remover
> [__] Heimlich flutter valve
> [__] Chest drains - various sizes
> [__] Drainage bottles or Flutter valves
> [__] Penrose drains
> [__] Foley Urethral Catheters -
> 16 French (most useful size)
> [__] Urine Bags
> [__] Nasogastric (NG) tubes + spigots
> [__] Heavy duty scissors
> 
> Medications
> [__] Povidone - iodine Prep antiseptic skin prep
> and/or Alcohol prep antiseptic skin
> prep Chlorhexidine and cetrimide anti
> [__] septic hand wash
> [__] Benalkium Chloride Antirabies skin wash
> [__] Antibacterial Soap
> [__] Paracetamol (Tylenol) oral mild analgesic
> [__] Aspirin oral wonder drug
> [__] Diclophenac oral mod analgesic (NASID)
> [__] Morphine IV/IMSC strong analgesic
> [__] Naroxone IV antagonist to morphine
> [__] Ketamine IV/IM IV anaesthetic
> [__] Diazepam IV hypnotic/sedative
> [__] Atropine IV pre-med/poison anti
> [__] Lignocaine (Lidocaine) IV local anaesthetic
> [__] Metoclopramide (Reglan) anti-emetic
> [__] Augmentin oral/IV penicillin antibiotic
> [__] Metronidazole oral anaerobic antibiotic
> [__] Cefaclor oral cephalosporin antibiotic
> [__] Ceftriaxone IV cephalosporin antibiotic
> [__] Ciprofloxacin oral quinolone antibiotic
> [__] Mebendazole oral antiparasitic
> [__] Co-trimoxazole top antifungal
> [__] Adrenaline IV/IM (USA = Epinephrine)
> [__] Salbutamol inhaler asthma/anaphylaxis
> [__] Rehydration formula dehydration
> [__] Benadryl &/or Claritin oral antihistamine
> [__] OTC Cough suppressant
> [__] Betnesol oral steroid
> [__] Hydrocortisone IV/cream steroid
> [__] Loperamide oral antidiarrheal
> [__] Ergometrine &/or Oxytocin IV/IM ecbolic for
> PPH
> [__] Neomycin eye drops
> [__] Prilocaine eye drops local anaesthetic
> [__] Starr Otic Drops antibiotic ear drops
> [__] Mupirocin (Bactroban) top topical
> antibacterial cream
> [__] Gamma Benzene Hexachloride topical for
> scabies and lice
> [__] Water for injection/normal saline for injection
> [__] Oral Contraceptive Pills
> [__] Condoms/Cervical Caps/Diaphragms


wow this is amazing!!!


----------



## bsbeprepared

I have been prepping, survival mode, for about 50 years. I am 59.
My story is when I was in cub scouts, Webelos, I went along with boy scouts.
All of my scout masters thru the years were all ex military. Most of my friends
Are ex military, so I have been doing this a long time , at various stages.
If you have never camped, start because you might have to one day.
That will prepare you for various ideas.
Food, water, shelter, , then you can tweak that for your home. Rotate all your stuff, go thru it on a regular basis. I have had to throw away more over the years than you would believe. I have found stuff I had bought and forgot about. Learn bushcraft, firearms, and train, ect. Most of all have a plan, a backup plan, and oh crap plan. I am a member of a small group of Friends that are like minded.
This is a good place for ideas, I'm not on here much, but might be more in future, my working career is winding down. Most of all be careful who knows what you got, including family and friends. I would also have medical supplies on hand. There are lots of other things to consider, walk before you run, but just start


----------



## The Tourist

I would also add that not all "survival groups" are right off a boat like the good ship HOPE. Think of sports like auto racing. Now periodically you might have to pry a driver out of a burning car. In other words, it's survival with a crowbar not a tongue depressor.

One of the guys in our club just wanted to use his fully stocked pick-up and treat our bikers as he did with soldiers in Southeast Asia. At first it seemed like overkill, pardon the pun, but over the years he pulled his weight. Heck, my nose was broken.

Before I met this guy I was always amazed that people treated him like he was their church pastor. All those early years of fast bikes and marginal brakes and no one died. This man definitely changed my outlook.


----------



## Luckyprincess

This is great! Thanks from a newbie! I was planning on getting life straws. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Auntie

Yes it is. I carry them in all of my vehicles and GHB backpack


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Luckyprincess said:


> This is great! Thanks from a newbie! I was planning on getting life straws. Is that a good idea?


I prefer the Sawyer Mini Filters. They are more versatile.


----------



## The Tourist

*I prefer the Sawyer Mini Filters. They are more versatile.*

_Oh, no! You're not going to do that old trick again on a newbie, are you?

Remember what happened? Annie got so mad you had to do her forum work for two weeks--all the time wearing her dress. Ok, ok, you do have great legs, I'll give you that.

And just so we're straight, you do know that no newbie ever could crawl down that middle of a mini-filter. Sure, one guy made it half-way, and screamed for us to cut him out while Denton took pictures..._


----------



## acidMia

Luckyprincess said:


> This is great! Thanks from a newbie! I was planning on getting life straws. Is that a good idea?





Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> I prefer the Sawyer Mini Filters. They are more versatile.


I carry both as I find they have different uses for me.

The life straw I use for straight to the source, and wide mouth nalgenes that I keep separate for "dirty" water.
The sawyer I use to fill the nalgenes or bladders that are for "clean" water since it has the squeeze bag for this purpose. I also use it on the "dirty water" bladder in my backpack since it can be attached to the straw for that. 

Word to the wise: don't mix up your dirty / clean bottles and bladders


----------



## BennyMG1

This is great. It may be an older thread, but still pertinent and still being responded to. I’ll add my 2 cents regarding canned goods. Canned vegetables have always been a part of my preps. They say prep what you eat and we follow that mantra in our family. I recently ran across a case of canned goods with a best by date in 2017. The cans were still in good shape. The contents have been fine so far as taste, color and texture. They include cut green beans, red beans, whole kernel corn, sliced carrots and sliced new potatoes. There were even a few cans of chunk pineapple (note: the pineapple should NOT have been in there). The pineapple was also just fine. All of my food preps are stored at a constant 68-70 degrees f., and a humidity level less than 65%. I also package my dry goods in 4 or 5 pound packages so I’m not having a 5 gal bucket open for an extended time.


----------



## Any Beastie

From a new prepper to new preppers:
Guys: the first thing novice prepper wanna do is stock up on food. Flour and pasta are big ones, although I don't know if they should be. A month or two later the whole frickin stock pile is gone. Know why? CAUSE YOU ATE THE WHOLE DAMN THING! Don't do it guys. Don't do it. I did it 4 times before I figured it out.


----------



## inceptor

Any Beastie said:


> From a new prepper to new preppers:
> Guys: the first thing novice prepper wanna do is stock up on food. Flour and pasta are big ones, although I don't know if they should be. A month or two later the whole frickin stock pile is gone. Know why? CAUSE YOU ATE THE WHOLE DAMN THING! Don't do it guys. Don't do it. I did it 4 times before I figured it out.


The best way to start is to stock up on what you normally eat. Buy a can of soup, get an extra one and rotate your stock. FIFO. It's the same with all the food you normally eat. Do that and you will be surprised how quickly your storage will increase. Now when we run out of something, my wife can go to the storage shelf and pick up what she needs without running to the store. 

When the shelves were cleared out at the beginning of the scamdemic, we only went out for fresh veggies. We needed nothing else from the store. AND we didn't even have to think about getting into the long term storage stuff.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The trick to having ___ months of food stored up is to buy more when you are DOWN to that point. Don't go out and buy that much, then use it all, then go out and buy it all over again.

For instance, if you calculate you need *_ number of canned goods to last you that _* months, never let yourself get below that. Once you're down to that ___ months' worth, buy more.

Think of it as keeping your gas tank _at least _3/4 full at all times.


----------



## PAPrepper

Agreed to that 100%


----------



## Folklore

I would wish myself and perhaps everyone who needs to pay attention to aspects that relate to special skills. 
These skills always remain with us in any situation. 
Everything else can be lost (and very easy), even if there was a lot of useful things and food (taking into account duplication and multiple redundancy).

Survival happens not when the man has the necessary equipment, water, food, shelter and other joys of life. 
Because it's just a normal life according to a predetermined plan (if a man is a prepper).
Yes, many people do not have any plans at all, but this is their business.

It is quite another thing when there is almost no special clothes on a man, the surrounding situation is absolutely unfriendly, the equipment is missing (even if it had before). 
A man can be sick, he wants to drink water, he wants to eat, maybe he has injured and morally depressed.
For example, if someone leaves me in the tundra or a very hot desert, then I will not live long if I won't be incredibly lucky.
But I know those who will be ten times better than me and they will survive there.

I have an endless list of desires as a prepper. But the most important thing I consider the ability to limit my desires and be able to be content with the minimum number of things.
As for the number of useful reserves, the limit of my greed is there, where the number of reserves becomes a problem for mobility, if necessary. 
In addition, reserves may be lost for a number of other reasons, and this is very disappointing.

As for the choice of equipment, one military instructor likes to say that the best equipment is the equipment that you have in a crisis situation. 
We all love high-quality things, but life can work out otherwise and you need to be able to use what is.


----------



## Samuel477

Personally, I am an absolutely new prepper. Actually there is much that I am still trying to get together for different situaltions.

So I have have enough food (I just bought a bit extra at the supermarket). I have multiple recipes, and I learn how to cook them. I have enough water.

I have a first aid kit that I have built following the recommendations of the experienced preppers here, just search this forum or any similar resource.

Everyone comes to prepping when time comes. Just start small and see how you grow. There are lots of resources like https://preppersillustrаted.com/ you can use that cover prepping hacks and tips.


----------



## The Tourist

*Water, water water........and more water. Buy it, store it, find ways to collect it!*

I felt this was a superior idea, whether or not you're in a forum, visiting your mom, or "rebuilding" a tragically punctured tire. I also believe in this "prepare your mind" ideal. But then, if I was with a buddy in a dusty desert I would want to know where the 'water' was fairly soon in our relationship.

I would also tell you to find a very stable guy with ideas and deep suggestions. This only happened to me one time. I was combing a section I had never seen before, and my friend showed me where the only "live water" was in the entire county. You have no idea just how valuable water can become when you think you don't have any more...


----------



## CRCaseyboy

When I first began prepping, I started out by putting together a Survival Library. I bought books at garage sales. Flea markets, joining book clubs, and reading where to get some books as the need and the interest surfaced. Back many years ago I bought several Paladin books, and of course books on anything that had to do with old-time pioneer living. Home remedies, home chemistry, reloading, and of course the list grew as the years went by. Today, I have more than 7,000 books. One book, in particular, I really liked is Henley's Twentieth Century Book of Formulas, Processes & Trade Secrets. It shows you how to make nearly anything from scratch.

When I shopped, I always bought three of everything I could store long-term. Peas, carrots, lima beans, chili, and of course rice and beans. I also made sure I put away condiments. Eating the same old stuff every day gets old, you need to supplement the run-of-the-mill food with small delicacies such as hard candy to suck on, and honey. I concentrated on books, food, several portable plastic containers for water, a water purification kit, medicines, and weapons. After about a year, I was able to put together enough of each item to feel comfortable in knowing I could handle most situations, but the last thing I did, which takes the longest was to get to know people I could group up with who would be as interested in watching my six as I was in watching theirs. I did that slowly and over time met those I felt comfortable with.

Survival isn't just about beans, bullets, and band-aids, it is about people working together to survive mutually, and comfortable and surviving with dignity. You won't be able to alone. We all need others. The last thing anyone wants to be is a refugee running God knows where after something major comes down. You need to have a plan, and you need to practice your plan in order to be successful. Just getting into a vehicle of some sort and heading out somewhere else isn't a plan unless you know where you're going. It is a process, carefully thought out, assembled, and put together. Then you have to be able to protect it because there will be thousands who don't have a plan. Preps, only a hungry stomach and they will take whatever you have if you cannot protect it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I can't believe this thread made it to 8 pages. New people, start reading this thread from the beginning. There is a lot of valuable information. Some suggestions repeat themselves so just skim those parts. Your guaranteed to learn something new.


----------



## KellyDude

"Just getting into a vehicle of some sort and heading out somewhere else isn't a plan unless you know where you're going. It is a process, carefully thought out, assembled, and put together. Then you have to be able to protect it because there will be thousands who don't have a plan." *CRCaseyboy*


Well put - my plan is to bug IN. This is my home, all my stuff is here, I have security systems in place, I know who doesn't belong etc.
They already lock all kinds of forest roads and would probably lock them ALL WTSHTF - if anyone was back there it'd be the Forest Service people and Their families and they ain't gonna want YOU there 😀

I also agree to prepare for the more likely but less sexy scenarios like temporary utility outages. I have been in them as well as hurricanes and you Don't want to be one of The Teeming Masses lined up for FEMA's kool aid.


----------



## CRCaseyboy

Security systems only work if they are backed up by a battery and or electricity. What will you do when there is no electricity? The solar generators are great. If you plan to bug in, make sure you can power your home with your security system, otherwise, you're a sitting duck. Electricity is the oxygen of a civilized society. Good luck.


----------



## KellyDude

Good points, Casey.
My motion sensors and Blink cameras are lithium battery powered. The receivers are plug-in with battery backup.
I am still testing power-out capabilities with the solar generators and that will include my key security DVR and cameras plus monitor.
Second night on Jackery 500 using CPAP with no humidifer chamber dropped it to 66% - so that's about 2.7% per hour (if I did the math right).
I'm also shopping hard-wired solar to run things with the generators as backup.
So, yes - I am doing real-world testing and setup of my systems.
Thank you!


----------



## bigwheel

Just got a Blink a week or two ago. Seems to work ok. Bought the plan where they save the videos. Not sure how any cops would need the picture of a democrat weaing a hoody and mask for evidence since they all look alike..and all the cops around here seem to be missing in action. Most especially the traffic cops. People are driving crazy. Wonder whats up with that? Also what is the best deal on recharageble lithium batteries? thanks. I have rechargeable regular 2 As and a charger but my wife thinks they have to be lithium for some reason. The muslim neighbor who is a computer guru says all the lithium does is make it last longer..and as we know Creepy Joe gave the worlds largest supply of the stuff to the Chicoms when he ran off to let the poor folks starve in Afghanistan. Its unclear what a peson should do.





Taliban Secures World’s Largest Lithium Deposits After US Withdrawal From Afghanistan


Taliban Secures World's Largest Lithium Deposits After US Withdrawal From Afghanistan It's been more than a decade since we penned "The US "Disco




understandingdeeppolitics.org


----------



## bigwheel

MikeyPrepper said:


> wow this is amazing!!!


One of my dear old boy scout leaders and Veteran of the Big War said they passed out Boy Scout handbooks to the troops somewhere and some time. Not sure they all got one. My Daddy never mentioned getting one and he was in that War too. Didnt find any scoop on that topic online.


History of the Scout Handbook (BSA)


----------



## KellyDude

My main cameras record 24/7 from the house, not motion-activated like Blink. And nearly all of em are mounted Low- where you don't just see the top of a hoody.
Example:






and my conversation with him next day:






The wilder ones are at night


----------



## bigwheel

Wow. That looks pretty wild. Thanks. We cant afford anything fancy. I am too broke to buy a sick hooker a bowl of oatmeal. sniff sniff


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Before you spend 1 dime. Do the research first. Read up on books, some YT videos and learn. Dont waste your money on things you might not use. Everyone is different.


----------



## bigwheel

Folks should listen to us instead of getting creative.


----------



## Spenser

MikeyPrepper said:


> Before you spend 1 dime. Do the research first. Read up on books, some YT videos and learn. Don't waste your money on things you might not use. Everyone is different.


Mikey you nailed it.

I will add, "Location, location, location..."

Where you are will determine how you prepare. If you own land with a river and lake, your priority will not be water storage, though having a few barrels on hand never hurts.

Are you in an area that you can hunt or trap or fish?

Point is your location dictates your survival needs. Being in the City for example makes this more challenging due to storage space, and population.

First let me say that I am not a prepper but rather a Survivalist, and no not one of those militia types, but the prepper & the survivalist do have some similarities.

Where I personally started (though i didn't know it ) was when I was 6 years old at my families log cabin. The cabin was filled with *books *(how to , edible plant identification & mushroom, medicinal plants, plumbing, primitive weapons, and survival in the wilderness books) , *tools *(2 man hand saw, splitting axe, wedge, hatchet, hand powered drill, foot powered grinder/sharpener, adjustable wrenches, hammers & screw drivers, nails & screws, hand planer, files, chisels, etc.) *rifles & ammo*, M1, 22s, & a Bow n Arrow) and a heavily stocked pantry. These were the same tools my family used to build this log cabin. It had a fireplace and a wood burning heater.

I was completely fascinated with this cabin and its' contents. Over the years I read all the books, used all the primitive tools, learned to cut down & direct trees falling and split logs and was taught how to shoot by my retired Veteran Grandfather at 10. This was also the age in which My Gramps made me a hand made tool box that he filled with tools & power tools.










My advice is to do as much research as you can prior to investing. You may find that some content like how to repair your stuff may not be very exciting, but trust me it will be a worth while endeavor.

Read books & YouTube videos on survival, prepping, food storage means (canning, dehydrating, water purification), solar power generators & home systems, food storage methods ( you don't want rodents & insects getting into your food), DIY, etc.

The most important thing I can tell you, whatever gear that you buy, learn how to use it and to fix it and never assume just cause you have something that you are safe. Having something you don't know how to use is a false security blanket that will do more harm then good, as you will think you are prepared.

Start with your Vehicle equipping it as a Bug Out Vehicle with all of your necessities, then set up a Bug Out Backpack, and last equip your residence with all the survival food, water, and gear. A surveillance system, solar portable backup generator with solar panels ( if in a house then a full solar system with multiple panels & batteries), and some means for protection. (Mace if legal works wonders, can't shoot someone if you can't see them)

The more you know and the better prepared you are the more likely you will get through a SHTF scenario.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Spenser said:


> Mikey you nailed it.
> 
> I will add, "Location, location, location..."
> 
> Where you are will determine how you prepare. If you own land with a river and lake, your priority will not be water storage, though having a few barrels on hand never hurts.
> 
> Are you in an area that you can hunt or trap or fish?
> 
> Point is your location dictates your survival needs. Being in the City for example makes this more challenging due to storage space, and population.
> 
> First let me say that I am not a prepper but rather a Survivalist, and no not one of those militia types, but the prepper & the survivalist do have some similarities.
> 
> Where I personally started (though i didn't know it ) was when I was 6 years old at my families log cabin. The cabin was filled with *books *(how to , edible plant identification & mushroom, medicinal plants, plumbing, primitive weapons, and survival in the wilderness books) , *tools *(2 man hand saw, splitting axe, wedge, hatchet, hand powered drill, foot powered grinder/sharpener, adjustable wrenches, hammers & screw drivers, nails & screws, hand planer, files, chisels, etc.) *rifles & ammo*, M1, 22s, & a Bow n Arrow) and a heavily stocked pantry. These were the same tools my family used to build this log cabin. It had a fireplace and a wood burning heater.
> 
> I was completely fascinated with this cabin and its' contents. Over the years I read all the books, used all the primitive tools, learned to cut down & direct trees falling and split logs and was taught how to shoot by my retired Veteran Grandfather at 10. This was also the age in which My Gramps made me a hand made tool box that he filled with tools & power tools.
> View attachment 114823
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is to do as much research as you can prior to investing. You may find that some content like how to repair your stuff may not be very exciting, but trust me it will be a worth while endeavor.
> 
> Read books & YouTube videos on survival, prepping, food storage means (canning, dehydrating, water purification), solar power generators & home systems, food storage methods ( you don't want rodents & insects getting into your food), DIY, etc.
> 
> The most important thing I can tell you, whatever gear that you buy, learn how to use it and to fix it and never assume just cause you have something that you are safe. Having something you don't know how to use is a false security blanket that will do more harm then good, as you will think you are prepared.
> 
> Start with your Vehicle equipping it as a Bug Out Vehicle with all of your necessities, then set up a Bug Out Backpack, and last equip your residence with all the survival food, water, and gear. A surveillance system, solar portable backup generator with solar panels ( if in a house then a full solar system with multiple panels & batteries), and some means for protection. (Mace if legal works wonders, can't shoot someone if you can't see them)
> 
> The more you know and the better prepared you are the more likely you will get through a SHTF scenario.


 100%!!!


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

Gotta agree with idjits driving crazy. I saw more red light runners last week than I think I've ever seen. When the light changes, count to 3, ignore the honks, then go.

You can thank me later. 👍


----------



## offgridgenz

"The more you know, the less you have to carry. The less you know, the more you have to carry."
-Mors Kochanski

Everything I'm about to say is something I was guilty of doing when I became a new prepper seven years ago.

-Knowledge of hunting, farming, trapping, foraging, fishing, etc. are going to help you long after the canned goods and MRE's are gone. You can have all the ammunition in the world but if you starve a month into Grid Down then you've wasted your time and money.
-Keep your savings in cash and not in a bank account. If The Great Depression Part 2 ever happens you won't be able to pull your money out at the same value as what you put it in.
-Short-term prepping. Many people go for the doomsday scenario and neglect to prep for smaller things like natural disasters. Having a good chainsaw and other outdoor tools will be vital for that kind of situation.
-Many individuals purchase cheap gear to throw in their bag and never test out the gear.
-Many fall for gimmicks like collapsible cups and plastic match carriers.
-Walmart isn't a great place to buy gear. Their camping section is comprised mostly of things that will be useful for a weekend camping trip and not for hard, long-term use.
-Try to find undeveloped land and live as self-sufficiently as possible. People nowadays are so used to constantly having the luxury convenience of a hot shower, air conditioning, and indoor plumbing. Get yourself out of the modern mindset and learn to homestead. If the power fails then you won't be blindsided like all the other modernites.
-Don't allow prepping to consume you to the point of paranoia. Enjoy life and visiting places with family. If something happens while you are out of state then you should have the knowledge to make it work wherever you are.


----------



## NomadPrepper

A lot of good starter tips for New Preppers here, I like it!


----------

